# Discussion for "Exploring Contemporary Composers"



## mmsbls

Several of us thought it might be fun and educational to have a thread where members can explore contemporary composers in more detail than is generally done in other threads. There are threads dedicated to modern and contemporary composers such as:

21st Century Listening Chain
21st Century Classical
Exploring Modern and Contemporary Music (older thread)

In these threads members post works by various composers. In the new thread we would pick a contemporary composer and post works, listen to the music, and discuss the music or the composer over a reasonable time period. We would then move on to another composer. All the discussion would be in a single thread perhaps called _Exploring Contemporary Composers_.

There seems to be interest in this idea, and several members sent a few thoughts in PMs.

Go slow (> 1 week per composer?)
Participation may be erratic for some given time constraints
Simply posting videos (or links) is less interesting
Pose questions to elicit opinions from others
Select a composer and leave some time before starting that composer so people have a chance to listen

Thanks for the initial feedback. I think all of these are useful.

So please make suggestions, give comments, and encourage others. When we have a better sense of what the new thread will be, I'll start it and we can begin exploring.


----------



## mmsbls

I plan to start the Exploring Contemporary Composers thread with a description of the thread (general intent, any guidelines, a link to this thread - Discussion for "Exploring Modern Composers", etc.). The second post will be an index where I will list composers, give a link to the initial post for each composer, and maybe show the range of posts for that composer. I will update that post as we proceed. 

Clearly people want to go somewhat slowly. I would suggest roughly 2 weeks/ composer, but I don’t think we have to be rigid about that. Maybe when it’s time to move on, we move on.

One thing many of us realize is that it can be very difficult to talk about music especially for those of us who don’t have a music background. Still, I like the idea of questions eliciting opinions and thoughts. So I think people should feel free to pose questions hoping to get more discussion.

I don’t think we have to have many guidelines – just post thoughts, questions, opinions, music, pertaining to the composers.

Please add make any suggestions you feel would be helpful. Also some time in this thread we should pick maybe the first two (or so) composers.


----------



## Phil loves classical

i think if we had a few composers at a time, it would be more interesting to compare the styles, etc., rather than having only one composer for a week or more, which could get boring to those nit interested in that particular composer. We are dealing with 20th century and beyond, which is not the same as focussing on a composer like Mozart, Brahms. Tastes on different modern/contemporary composers can vary quite wildly.


----------



## LezLee

I’ll be happy to join in but I’m not great at describing what I’m hearing and don’t have a musical background. Always ready to try something new though!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Fun and educational! My opinion is to stick to 1 composer at a time. These days a composer is often in several styles all at once. Also there are solo pieces, chamber music of all sizes, and orchestral music and beyond.


----------



## eugeneonagain

Phil loves classical said:


> i think if we had a few composers at a time, it would be more interesting to compare the styles, etc., rather than having only one composer for a week or more, which could get boring to those nit interested in that particular composer. We are dealing with 20th century and beyond, which is not the same as focussing on a composer like Mozart, Brahms. Tastes on different modern/contemporary composers can vary quite wildly.


I'm less sure about that. This runs the risk of not seeing each composer individually, but as one of a group of homogeneous "modern composers".

By focusing on one composer, we get to know specific composers, to listen to the cream of their work and talk about it. That is a step toward actually getting beyond the formless 'modern music' discussions.

Discussion will very likely bring in other composers for comparative purposes, but to better understand the composer in question. A week is not a long time for such purposes. It shouldn't be boring to learn new things and to prompted and motivated into a little investigation in order to contribute information. If I find that the chosen composer really doesn't interest me at all, I will just refrain from contributing for that week.


----------



## LezLee

I agree about one composer at a time, otherwise there’ll be all sorts of tangents gone off on and almighty chaos!


----------



## Phil loves classical

eugeneonagain said:


> I'm less sure about that. This runs the risk of not seeing each composer individually, but as one of a group of homogeneous "modern composers".
> 
> By focusing on one composer, we get to know specific composers, to listen to the cream of their work and talk about it. That is a step toward actually getting beyond the formless 'modern music' discussions.
> 
> Discussion will very likely bring in other composers for comparative purposes, but to better understand the composer in question. A week is not a long time for such purposes. It shouldn't be boring to learn new things and to prompted and motivated into a little investigation in order to contribute information. If I find that the chosen composer really doesn't interest me at all, I will just refrain from contributing for that week.


I guess I could see it going in crazy directions if there isn't a more ordered approach.


----------



## Balthazar

One week seems an awfully short amount of time. Unless someone is retired, a student, or on the dole, that is hardly enough time to listen to a few marquee works at best. 

For me, at least two weeks would be preferable. Or, if the multiple composer suggestion is taken up, name 3 or 4 composers for the month and people can pursue the paths that most interest them.


----------



## LezLee

Yes, definitely more than a week. When we did a Monday Symphony on Amazon, most of us needed more time.


----------



## schigolch

I will gladly be a part of the thread (I hope I can find the time). To me, one week or two weeks are both fine. A proposal: Salvatore Sciarrino.


----------



## Blancrocher

I'd favor 3 or so weeks per composer--that would give time for repeated, if not comprehensive, listening.

Sounds great whatever you decide, though.


----------



## mmsbls

I think we should have at least 2 weeks per composer, and I'd be open to 3 weeks. As I said earlier, I think we don't need a specific policy. We could say at least 2 weeks, and if there's still discussion or requests for more time, we could refrain from starting a new composer. 

I don't think anyone has to feel like they have to or ought to contribute. If they don't have time, are less interested in a composer, or just don't get around to listening/participating, that's all fine. People are free to go back and listen to composers later.


----------



## Guest

This is an excellent idea for a thread, and is one that I'll be following closely.

We already have composer guestbooks, so I see that what will make this series unique is that we will be listening and commenting in real time. 

I echo what other members have said concerning being given enough time to listen. Personally, I have about 10-15 hours available per week for serious listening, and this has to cover all eras, genres and non-classical music. So for me, I would prefer a longer period, one month per composer, to give me enough time to engage properly.

I have noticed on similar threads such as the contemporary listening chain, posters are like me in that they will pop in periodically. The danger of too short a period, such as one or even two weeks per composer, is that members will drop in, leave details of their favourite performances, then move on, without enough time for any discussion to develop. This is still good, I am enjoying the current Martinu thread for example, but a series such as the one being proposed has the scope to be much more informative and interesting than what has gone before.

I am more of a taker rather than a giver on this forum. Mainly, I listen to recommendations of other members. I think that I am, perhaps, part of a silent majority. Your suggestion of asking questions about the composers and their works is therefore a very good one so those such as myself who fall into this category can help to contribute and stimulate more information and discussion.

Many times, members post a work, either as a link or not, without any comment. My feeling is that this sort of activity should be discouraged in this series of threads because it doesn't mean anything more than that the poster has maybe heard the piece once. At the same time I do recognise that many of us, especially myself, are not articulate in explaining what they like about a work, but I would suggest that posters make a stab at saying something, even just a few words, in what should be a friendly and encouraging environment.

My final thought is that we need one person to control the series, to prevent it from fading away, in the way that realdealblues (& Bix before) has done so successfully with the Saturday Symphony series. 

I'd love a thread on Gubaidulina!


----------



## Melvin

My vote is for 2 weeks per composer
1 week is too short for me; Because of school, a week flies by like a day. It would be too hard for me to keep up.
3 weeks would be nice, but perhaps too long to keep the momentum and interest high, plus with two weeks we would be able to move from composer to composer a bit more quickly. (But 3 weeks would give plenty of time for busier users to participate; maybe certain composers could warrant extra time)

I love this idea for a number of reasons

Firstly, it would improve on some aspects of the other 21st listening threads. I loved the listening chain, because it was nice to have the participation of people collectively listening to and commenting on your selected piece. Problem was, choosing a single piece often does not do justice to the full breadth that a particular composer may offer. 
And with the current listening thread, its hard to go out on a limb when people are posting so many things.

Secondly, I love this idea because it would be like a crash course for introducing participants to a wide variety of composers in a rather quick yet thorough fashion. Like a college class where we will get the chance to be guided through the listening of many composers whom we may not other wise venture to listen too.

Me, I am open to hearing _anything_, but if one truly dislikes the current composer, they can always come back for the next composer.

I would like to systematically delve into as many contemporary composers as possible, and with a good enough pace to be able to absorb and appreciate each. When do we start?


----------



## Melvin

...An idea for the nomination process: Everyone on the thread should nominate one single composer, and then we will shuffle the list and run it. And then after that we can select a new set of nominations: People can nominate a composer for the next set of names at any time before the next set is generated.


----------



## mmsbls

It's clear people would like at least 2 weeks with some opting for 3-4 weeks per composer. I'd suggest starting with a minimum of 2 weeks understanding that we can extend the period if there is interest. We can evaluate that for each composer. Maybe after a few composers we'll have a better sense of the best time period.



Tulse said:


> My final thought is that we need one person to control the series, to prevent it from fading away, in the way that realdealblues (& Bix before) has done so successfully.


I would be happy to control the series especially since we'll need a moderator to edit the index post of composers.

I think we need to have people nominate composers so we can choose which ones we'll discuss first. Maybe if everyone nominates up to 3 composers, we can choose 2-3 from those lists as our initial set. We'll periodically need to come back to this thread to nominate more composers as we progress.

I hope everyone will feel comfortable now or later giving input on the format, time period, composers, or other aspects of this project.


----------



## mmsbls

Melvin said:


> ...An idea for the nomination process: Everyone on the thread should nominate one single composer, and then we will shuffle the list and run it. And then after that we can select a new set of nominations: People can nominate a composer for the next set of names at any time before the next set is generated.


I just saw this after I posted my suggestion of 3. One way to run the project would be for everyone's nomination to be scheduled. Another way is to have "voting" with the top composers selected. Both ways have advantages and disadvantages. I have a slight preference for the voting, but I'd be fine if people preferred the other way.


----------



## Melvin

Voting for top composers would leave unknown names neglected. Everyone nominating one is egalitarian, plus gives added incentive for users to stick around I think.
That way important/substantial composers will have equal footing with personal favorites or intrigues from left field.


----------



## PeterFromLA

Interesting idea, but how would this sort of initiative be distinguished from the "composer guest book" in which posters write about specific composers, many of them modern or after? The posters there are both initiates to the composers as well as well-versed followers of the artists who are the subjects of the threads.


----------



## mmsbls

To me the main difference is that all the discussion takes place in one thread that hopefully many members would follow. I could visit a guestbook and post there, but the expectation would be that few others would bother to look or respond. This thread would introduce composer after composer with many members continually visiting to interact with others and, again, hopefully posting. The hope is that the interaction between 10 or more members could make the discussion more vibrant, more engaging, and more desirable for people.


----------



## mmsbls

Are there other questions or suggestions? I think we should get our first few composers. Why don't people suggest 1 composer so we can compile a list. Then maybe we can figure out where to start. Some members already made suggestions:

schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino
Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina

If you want to change your suggestion, let me know.


----------



## Balthazar

I nominate Giacinto Scelsi.


----------



## Art Rock

mmsbls said:


> To me the main difference is that all the discussion takes place in one thread that hopefully many members would follow. I could visit a guestbook and post there, but the expectation would be that few others would bother to look or respond. This thread would introduce composer after composer with many members continually visiting to interact with others and, again, hopefully posting. The hope is that the interaction between 10 or more members could make the discussion more vibrant, more engaging, and more desirable for people.


You could always put a link to the first post that discusses composer A in the new thread as a reply in composer A's guestbook.


----------



## Art Rock

Oh, and I nominate Toru Takemitsu.


----------



## mmsbls

I just realized a possible mistake. I intended this thread as an exploration of contemporary composers but I titled this thread "Discussion for "Exploring Modern Composers". I did intend the title to be "Discussion for "Exploring Contemporary Composers".

So would people's views change if we focused entirely on contemporary composers? Also we need to have some way of deciding who qualifies. The Contemporary Era is often designated as 1975- present. Many of Boulez's works would fit in that era, but he is dead. Do our composers have to be alive? Do they have to be relatively active?

I would opt for alive and writing works recently.

edit: I just saw Art Rock's post. Takemitsu would be fun. I guess I'd be happy to open up the requirements (or even not have strict requirements).


----------



## Balthazar

^ If we are sticking to living composers, I change my nomination from Scelsi to Frederic Rzewski.

But we'd better hurry up -- he turns 80 next year.


----------



## schigolch

In my view, it's more fun to address composers that have been active in the 21st century.


----------



## Art Rock

Gubaidulina is 86....

Anyway, I'm fine either way. If we stick to living composers, I nominate Kalevi Aho.


----------



## Guest

mmsbls said:


> I just realized a possible mistake. I intended this thread as an exploration of contemporary composers but I titled this thread "Discussion for "Exploring Modern Composers". I did intend the title to be "Discussion for "Exploring Contemporary Composers".
> 
> So would people's views change if we focused entirely on contemporary composers? Also we need to have some way of deciding who qualifies. The Contemporary Era is often designated as 1975- present. Many of Boulez's works would fit in that era, but he is dead. Do our composers have to be alive? Do they have to be relatively active?
> 
> I would opt for alive and writing works recently.
> 
> edit: I just saw Art Rock's post. Takemitsu would be fun. I guess I'd be happy to open up the requirements (or even not have strict requirements).


Perhaps not have a hard and fast rule, but lean towards your preference for active composers, then select the odd one who falls outside that parameter. You can then judge by the interest in the various threads which way to go.


----------



## Haydn man

I like this idea and would welcome the opportunity to listen to and learn about modern music. I am someone who is ignorant on this subject so have much to discover, but can't guarantee I will offer any great insights!
My suggestion is to accept nominations for composers who are alive. Makes it easy to decide if they meet the eligibility criteria.
If I may be bold can I suggest Philip Glass


----------



## Melvin

Kamran Ince the turkish composer born 1960


----------



## mmsbls

So maybe we say the nominated composers generally should have been active in the 21st century. If someone really wants to discuss someone a bit earlier (e.g. Takemitsu), we could possibly include that composer as well. I will nominate Hans Abrahamsen. So far the list is: 

schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino
Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho
Haydn man: Philip Glass
Melvin: Kamran Ince
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen


----------



## SuperTonic

I'd like to second the Abrahamsen nomination.
I've been very impressed with what I've heard so far and I've been meaning to explore his work in a more systematic way.


----------



## Melvin

This will be fun. A crash course to quickly survey many composers.
Some composers could warrent more than two weeks; Gubaidulina will have a vast amount of compositions to explore, and Abrahmsen has been seconded.


----------



## eugeneonagain

It's hard to know what this will encompass. It may end up with just the 'big names'. I'm not wholly critical of that, since it relies upon availability of music and information to discuss. Also I wouldn't like to just be stuck with a load of minimalism.

I'd like to remark that Frederic Rzewski's works are available at IMSLP, he seems to have given permission for them to be used. I have been through the score for his 'Scratch Symphony' about 6 months back. I found it mostly a bit affected..no bar lines, okay we're all plainchant and Satie now...
His most known work is 20th century music though.

Anyway, I'd nominate Chiayu Hsu. I have a recording of her _Reverie and Pursuit_ for Tuba and Piano and recently saw/heard this piece: 



 (though not this particular performance).

Interesting to discuss a female/non-western composer of Classical art music.


----------



## PeterFromLA

Maybe active since 1990 would be a good cut-off, as so many great contemporary composers died in the last decade of the 20th century (Takemitsu, Schnittke, Lutoslawski, Grisey, Messiaen, Cage, et al.), but are definitely still influential and being played (and they have fully-formed oeuvres to pore into)


----------



## 20centrfuge

So, just to clarify...

We are picking composers through a nomination process?
Is there voting as well?

Will there be a schedule set for when each composer will be discussed?


----------



## mmsbls

I think maybe we'll get nominations from whomever wishes to suggest a composer. Once we have a list perhaps we could have people second (or third) composers they would enjoy discussing. We could then select 2 or 3 that have the most seconds to start us off. After that we can figure out how to schedule the next composers. I think we'll schedule the first and show the order of the first say 3, but the time limit isn't clear. We will spend at least 2 weeks per composer, but we could decide to extend some composers for another week if there's enough interest.


----------



## Guest

Can we bypass the voting / nomination process and just get started?


----------



## Malx

May I join in, although my input may be limited I am keen to listen and learn. This type of thread offers an opportuinty to broaden my horizons which I am always happy to do.

If you will accept a nomination from me I will remain parochial and suggest James MacMillan - he may not be the most radical but hopefully he meets the criteria as I understand them.


----------



## 20centrfuge

1 nomination per person? Or more than 1?

I'd nominate Thomas Ades, and others


----------



## Melvin

Whatever a voting process would entail, I'm sure no one else would vote for a composer they've never heard of. Since the purpose of this thread would be to give curious listeners a survey of the many many interesting composers working today, I only hope my nomination will receive his two weeks.
And in future rounds I plan on nominating other lesser known young composers which I think the thread would enjoy, but I don't expect they would often receive any secondary votes, not because they're bad just because they're unknown.

And yes lets get going soon!


----------



## mmsbls

There seems a bit of pressure to start right away so here's the nomination list as of now:

schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino
Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho
Haydn man: Philip Glass
Melvin: Kamran Ince
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu
Malx: James MacMillan
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades

The only reason for seconding nominations was to determine which composers we'd start with. Since people are anxious to start we can skip that process which means I'll just have to select composers. The ones mentioned more than once were Hans Abrahamsen and Sofia Gubaidulina. Why don't we then start with those two (first Gubaidulina then Abrahamsen). I'll start the new thread soon.

We'll use this thread for any further discussions of the project and later to nominate more composers.


----------



## mmsbls

Malx said:


> May I join in, although my input may be limited I am keen to listen and learn. This type of thread offers an opportuinty to broaden my horizons which I am always happy to do.


Of course, the project is open to everyone.


----------



## Portamento

I'd like to add Kaija Saariaho and Pierluigi Billone to the list.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Alright! Gubaidulina


----------



## LezLee

I nominate Marjan Mozetich and Georgs Pelecis


----------



## mmsbls

Portamento and LezLee can you select one of your nominations for me to add to the list? Thanks.


----------



## LezLee

Sorry! I’ll have Marjan Mozetich please.


----------



## mmsbls

The thread Exploring Contemporary Composers is now open.


----------



## 20centrfuge

The existing system might work great if we get enough participants, but if we don't I'd propose something like:

Everyone lists up to 10 composers and you take the 20 or so that are the most listed.


----------



## Portamento

mmsbls said:


> Portamento and LezLee can you select one of your nominations for me to add to the list? Thanks.


Saariaho, then.


----------



## Blancrocher

PeterFromLA said:


> Maybe active since 1990 would be a good cut-off, as so many great contemporary composers died in the last decade of the 20th century (Takemitsu, Schnittke, Lutoslawski, Grisey, Messiaen, Cage, et al.), but are definitely still influential and being played (and they have fully-formed oeuvres to pore into)


This sounds like a good idea to me. There's also the advantage that these composers have more diverse discographies than later composers, and so they'll add the dimension of comparative listening to discussions.


----------



## mmsbls

Today will be 2 weeks for Gubaidulina. There have not been many posts lately so perhaps we should move on. If anyone wants to extend the period for Gubaidulina perhaps to this weekend let us know. If not, we'll move on to Hans Abrahamsen.

The list of nominated composers is below. We will start Abrahamsen soon and then move through the rest of the list. If anyone who has not already nominated a composer wishes to add to the list, please do so with a single nomination. After we get through a significant portion of the list, we'll open nominations to everyone again so we can continue to add composers. 

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (present)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (next scheduled)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho
Haydn man: Philip Glass
Melvin: Kamran Ince
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu
Malx: James MacMillan
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho


----------



## starthrower

Not familiar with Abrahamsen. I listened to five minutes of Schnee, but it didn't do much for me despite accolades of genius from other listeners. It's got that close miked minimalist dry piano sound I'm not too fond of.


----------



## Portamento

I opt for the weekend extension.


----------



## Melvin

Yeah I'm still listening to Gubaidulina over here. This composer has quite a catalog to trawl through, and I'm still really enjoying it! Even on my break from school it has been a bit tough to keep up, so come next week I will have even less time to follow the thread. I really appreciate this opportunity to set some direction to my explorations of the dense field of contemporary music! Thank you fellow enthusiasts! There are too few of us!


----------



## mmsbls

We'll extend Gubaidulina to the weekend. I'll start Abrahamsen on Sunday.


----------



## Andolink

Nomination for Per Nørgård. Greatest living symphonist IMO.


----------



## PeterFromLA

I'll put in a request to have Marc-Andre Dalbavie as a focus composer.


----------



## Melvin

Hey OP which composer will be next after we do Abrahamsen?


----------



## mmsbls

The nomination list at present is:

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (on-going)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (next scheduled)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho
Haydn man: Philip Glass
Melvin: Kamran Ince
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu
Malx: James MacMillan
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho
Andolink: Per Nørgård
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie

After Abrahamsen the list is ordered by when the composers were nominated. Since we'd have to have some voting to change that order, I'd suggest keeping the order as is. In that case after Abrahamsen we will discuss Salvatore Sciarrino.


----------



## mmsbls

We have started Hans Abrahamsen in the Exploring Contemporary Composers thread. The next composer will be Salvatore Sciarrino.


----------



## mmsbls

On Sunday we'll have explored Abrahamsen for 2 weeks. Since the thread has had relatively few posts in the past several days, I would suggest moving on to Salvatore Sciarrino starting Sunday, January 21.


----------



## Melvin

We can end Abrahamsen with our final thoughts, and conclude which have been our favorite pieces. Hype for this Dane!!!
I have enjoyed his works more and more throughout the past two weeks, and still my appreciation for his music grows.


----------



## Haydn man

I regret due to other commitments I have had very little time to participate in these explorations, however I hope once things settle to pick up on this. Contemporary composers and their works still don't come easily to these ears so I appreciate the guidance from those with more knowledge and expertise than me


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Sorry to say I didn't really enjoy some of Abrahamsen's works I listened to, BUT "Let Me Tell You" is still one of my favorite new compositions.


----------



## silentio

mmsbls, I am late to the party, but can I add Carl Vine?


----------



## mmsbls

silentio said:


> mmsbls, I am late to the party, but can I add Carl Vine?


Certainly.

The nomination list at present is:

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (on-going)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (on-going)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (next scheduled)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho
Haydn man: Philip Glass
Melvin: Kamran Ince
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu
Malx: James MacMillan
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho
Andolink: Per Nørgård
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie
silentio: Carl Vine


----------



## Melvin

Haydn man said:


> I regret due to other commitments I have had very little time to participate in these explorations, however I hope once things settle to pick up on this. Contemporary composers and their works still don't come easily to these ears so I appreciate the guidance from those with more knowledge and expertise than me


Best thing to do Haydn man, is to simply take the occasional random stab at a few modern pieces now and then, as a portion of your diet. Over a prolonged period of time, you will grow more familiar. Attempting a challenging piece is always healthy merely for the exposure, even if you feel it is incomprehensible (which I have been through for many years, but more recently, from enough prolonged exposure, I find it much more familiar and palatable.)

Anyway the most important thing is your will to learn to enjoy this music! And familiarity will come naturally through regular exposure to the unknown. Also, there are many different composers and styles out there, so you may connect to some more than others, (and this may also change over time as well.)


----------



## mmsbls

We have started Salvatore Sciarrino in the Exploring thread.


----------



## mmsbls

Sunday, February 4 we'll start Frederic Rzewski. We seemed to get much more discussion with Gubaidulina than with Abrahamsen or Sciarrino. I'm not sure if there's a specific reason for that. Some composers may be better known, more interesting, or more enjoyable for people. Anyway, hopefully we can have some nice discussion about Rzewski.


----------



## PeterFromLA

mmsbls said:


> Sunday, February 4 we'll start Frederic Rzewski. We seemed to get much more discussion with Gubaidulina than with Abrahamsen or Sciarrino. I'm not sure if there's a specific reason for that. Some composers may be better known, more interesting, or more enjoyable for people. Anyway, hopefully we can have some nice discussion about Rzewski.


I think Gubaidulina is far better known than the two other composers you mention. She's been recorded on internationally distributed labels since the mid 1980s at quite a prolific level, and championed by legendary performers (Rostropovich, Mutter, and Kremer, for example). Abrahamsen and Scirriano have also been well-recorded, but not as extensively for as long a period. Certainly the latter two have become increasingly prominent over the past decade, especially Abrahamsen, but they have a ways to go to catch up with the Goob!


----------



## Blancrocher

I haven't had much time for posting, but fwiw I've really enjoyed the Scirriano segment. Though there haven't been many posts, what is there has proved a useful introduction to a mostly unfamiliar composer for me.


----------



## Guest

Same here, thanks for your efforts on that one Schigolch.


----------



## mmsbls

I started Frederic Rzewski in the Exploring thread.

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (on-going)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (scheduled next)
Haydn man: Philip Glass
Melvin: Kamran Ince
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu
Malx: James MacMillan
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho
Andolink: Per Nørgård
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie
silentio: Carl Vine


----------



## mmsbls

On Sunday we'll start Kalevi Aho. We had significant contributions for Gubaidulina, and since then, the posts have declined. I hope (assume?) that people were perhaps less familiar with those composers and that we might get more activity for better known ones such as Aho and Glass. Any thoughts on the process or threads in general are always welcome.


----------



## Haydn man

I think there is generally less enthusiasm for this type of thread than at first seems the case.
People seem to post a few suggestions for listening then it all dries up. The same pattern looks to be happening with another thread about trying to coordinate a 'deep listen' to one work
I am guilty as charged on this as my limited time to listen means I drift back to what I know and enjoy rather than struggle with more contemporary stuff that I still find hard to follow and enjoy.


----------



## Guest

My enthusiasm is still here, I want to hear some Aho and look forward to recommendations by Art and others.


----------



## Melvin

I've never gotten around to listening to any of these composers, and doubt if I ever would otherwise!

I'm excited to spend time becoming familiar with Aho and Norgard, two I've long ago heard of; 
-and equally excited to investigate names totally unknown to me: 

I'd never even heard of Abrahamsen, Sciarrino, or Rzewski, and I doubt if I ever would have ventured to listen to them otherwise, but now I feel like I know their music quite well and really have come to enjoy it a lot: all three have become favorites of mine through simple regimented listening devoting two weeks to each. Sciarrino was the hardest for me to crack into, but rewarding in the end, I love his music. So I'm happy with the results so far on a personal level, but I am sad that we don't have more participants. (but we still have a jolly old gang.)

(I'm pleased enough with the results that I would personally draw this out indefinitely, even if I were the only one left lol, as long as I could still get users to generate new composer's names for me to tackle. Tis the only reason I have to visit this forum now.)

I'm surprised that user Balthazar didn't turn up at all during the listening of his nomination Rzewski. But I'm sure we will hear from others when it comes time to present their respective composers.

I'm inspired by something William James wrote which I will have to paraphrase. His idea is that listening to familiar tunes over again time after time, for the purpose of pleasure and instant gratification, is essentially a complete waste of time. Better for one to constantly be listening to new music, and analyzing it carefully.
I didn't entirely agree with his assertion at the time I read it, but now that I'm older, I feel much more rewarded by constantly rising to the task, rather than always falling back on the old familiar favorites.


----------



## schigolch

It's kind of funny, but at least here in Europe, Salvatore Sciarrino is more famous than Kalevi Aho. Maybe is the other way around in the USA.


----------



## mmsbls

I started Kalevi Aho in the Exploring thread.

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (on-going)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (scheduled next)
Melvin: Kamran Ince
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu
Malx: James MacMillan
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho
Andolink: Per Nørgård
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie
silentio: Carl Vine


----------



## mmsbls

Tomorrow we will start Philip Glass.


----------



## mmsbls

I started Philip Glass in the Exploring thread.

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (ongoing)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (scheduled next)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu
Malx: James MacMillan
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho
Andolink: Per Nørgård
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie
silentio: Carl Vine


----------



## scarecroe

I'd like to nominate Dobrinka Tabakova. I've been bananas over her Cello Concerto.

I. 



II. 



III.


----------



## mmsbls

scarecroe said:


> I'd like to nominate Dobrinka Tabakova. I've been bananas over her Cello Concerto.
> 
> I.
> 
> 
> 
> II.
> 
> 
> 
> III.


By all means. I'll add her to the list. I love her cello concerto as well. And welcome to the forum.

Composer list:

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (ongoing)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (scheduled next)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu
Malx: James MacMillan
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho
Andolink: Per Nørgård
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie
silentio: Carl Vine
scarecroe: Dobrinka Tabakova


----------



## mmsbls

We will start Kamran Ince on Sunday the 18th.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm (a little bit) sorry to have skipped som composers here! Kalevi Aho got me and I ordered 2 scores with guitar from Finland. They are still to be practiced some day. He is my most recent personal discovery (along with Bortniansky).


----------



## Melvin

I suggest 1 week only for Kamran Ince. But only because there is a limited amount of his music available on youtube for listening and one week should be plenty of time to listen to a selection of his works (I don't want to mess with the two-week precedent otherwise). I tried to pick a younger contemporary composer (born after 1960), plus, Ince has worked in Michigan at U of M, but unfortunately I came to find that not much of his music is available on youtube.


----------



## mmsbls

We can discuss Ince for a week and see how things are going. If there seems to be enough interest, we can extend the period.


----------



## mmsbls

I started Kamran Ince in the Exploring thread.

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (ongoing)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (scheduled next)
Malx: James MacMillan
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho
Andolink: Per Nørgård
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie
silentio: Carl Vine


----------



## mmsbls

We'll start Chiayu Hsu tomorrow unless there is an outcry for more Ince.


----------



## mmsbls

I started Chiayu Hsu in the Exploring thread.

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (ongoing)
Malx: James MacMillan (scheduled next)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho
Andolink: Per Nørgård
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie
silentio: Carl Vine


----------



## mmsbls

Given that there seem to be very few recordings for Chiayu Hsu, perhaps we should move on to MacMillan.


----------



## Melvin

Let's listen to MacMillan.


----------



## mmsbls

If no one wants to stay on Chiayu Hsu, I'll start MacMillan tomorrow.


----------



## mmsbls

I started James MacMillan in the Exploring thread.

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (ongoing)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (scheduled next)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho
Andolink: Per Nørgård
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie
silentio: Carl Vine


----------



## mmsbls

We've slowed down on MacMillan, and we started in the middle of the week so I think we'll move onto Ades in the next couple of days (unless there's significant activity on MacMillan).


----------



## mmsbls

I started Thomas Ades in the Exploring thread.

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (done)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (ongoing)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (scheduled next)
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho
Andolink: Per Nørgård
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie
silentio: Carl Vine


----------



## Art Rock

<......wrong thread.....>


----------



## Guest

I am enjoying this thread but cannot keep up as I have plenty of other listening projects. This means that I am skipping composers and only listening to the odd piece rather than a good four or five like I did with Gubaidulina at the start of the project.

So for me it would work better if we had one month per composer. I can then allocate more time to each one. Given the nature of the thread, once we have moved on to the next composer it will just mess it up if we keep posting about the previous ones.

I am therefore putting the idea out there that we consider stretching it to one month per composer. This will mean blank days when nothing much happens but then there will be some like me who come late to the party. I like the idea of looking at the works suggested by the Member who has proposed the composer early on, then coming back later in the month to see what else has been added.

My question to other members then is would you be more likely to post on a thread if it was kept open for a month, or if you haven't posted in the first two weeks, are you unlikely to post at all?


----------



## mmsbls

Tulse said:


> My question to other members then is would you be more likely to post on a thread if it was kept open for a month, or if you haven't posted in the first two weeks, are you unlikely to post at all?


That's a good question. Now that we've had this thread for several months, people have a better sense of how often they visit the thread and choose to listen. There does seem to be a drop off in participation since the beginning.

So...would more time make a difference? Are there other things which would increase participation?


----------



## mmsbls

We started Ades on April 14 and would normally start a new composer (Marjan Mozetich) in two weeks on Sunday the 29th (technically two weeks and a day but that gets us back to starting new composers on Sunday my time). Tulse commented that two weeks might be too short given time constraints. Does anyone have thoughts about extending the two week time period for composers in general or in particular for Ades?


----------



## Haydn man

It seems to me that the activity with each composer quickly peaks in the first 2-3 days after each one starts and then rapidly tails off. There does not seem enough interest to keep this project on the first page of the forum and extending the time for each composer risks losing what little momentum remains.


----------



## Art Rock

I would agree with that. I think also that whoever nominated the composer should provide selected youtube examples, preferably spread out over a few days.


----------



## mmsbls

OK. We'll move forward. One thing perhaps I should have done is PM the nominating person about starting "their composer" in the thread. I'll give that a try.


----------



## Melvin

I've been pretty busy lately. I haven't had a lot of listening time available... I _have_ been listening to the composers but I've been too lazy to post about it much :cheers:

Yeah it was too bad 20centerfuge wasn't around for Ades.

honestly, some composers have a large enough amount of music that two weeks is rather too short to fit it all in, but I think it would be too slow moving to go any longer than that. Twelve composers a year sounds too slow... As for 3 days, i might not even have a single chance to listen in so short a time.

I guess obliging people to listen to new things is too much to expect...

Maybe starting a separate thread for each new composer would enliven it a bit?

I love all the new music I have been hearing so far though. This thread has induced me to explore many great composers whom I wouldn't have otherwise heard in my own aimless listenings, and it has been extremely rewarding for me.

(I've ordered a couple of Mozetich CDs and am looking forward to hearing them.)


----------



## mmsbls

I started Marjan Mozetich in the Exploring thread.

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (done)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (done)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (ongoing)
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho (scheduled next)
Andolink: Per Nørgård
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie
silentio: Carl Vine


----------



## mmsbls

Sorry, I was rather busy the last several days.

I started Kaija Saariaho in the Exploring thread.

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (done)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (done)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (done)
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho (ongoing)
Andolink: Per Nørgård (scheduled next)
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie
silentio: Carl Vine


----------



## mmsbls

We're getting close to the end of our list. People can suggest new composers to explore and I'll add them to the list. 

Haydn man suggested that we not linger too long on any composer because interest in the thread dwindles after several days for each composer. We've had no additions to Saariaho for 6 days or so. Some have suggested we keep composers open longer to give more time while others have suggested we move faster since interest dies down. Should we simply move to another composer after several days of inactivity on the thread?


----------



## mmsbls

I'll start Per Nørgård tomorrow. A few items:

- The threads seem to be winding down. If anyone has thoughts about what might help to reinvigorate them, let me know.

- If anyone wishes to suggest more Contemporary composers, please do so (we're getting close to the end of our list)

- There has been some discussion of similar threads for Modern music. I suspect that more people have an interest in Modern composers since they likely are better known than Contemporary composers. If you have thoughts on a Modern composer thread, let me knjow.


----------



## mmsbls

I started Per Nørgård in the Exploring thread.

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (done)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (done)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (done)
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho (done)
Andolink: Per Nørgård (ongoing)
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie (scheduled next)
silentio: Carl Vine


----------



## arpeggio

Man I know of a whole bunch. Most of them are American and or band composers. A few of them just passed away: John McCabe, Karol Husa, Steven Stucky and David Maslanka.

Off the top of my head:
John Corigliano
Richard Danielpour
Michael Berkeley
Edward Gregson
Frank Ticheli
Mark Camphouse
Donald Grantham
David Gillingham
Michael Daugherty
William Bolcom
Joan Tower
Cindy McTee
Jennifer Higdon
Adolphous Hailstork
Michael Torke
Mason Bates

Most of the non-American ones have already been mentioned.
There are a few that I am not mentioning because I know that many of the members already do not care for like Eric W.

I am sure I could come up with a bunch more.

Edit: How could I forget John Adams and his son Samuel?


----------



## mmsbls

arpeggio: Could you select one from your list? I'll add that name after Carl Vine. There are several from your list that I enjoy so after I get a name from you, I'll select one of the others to add as well.

In addition anyone is welcome to suggest another contemporary composer to keep out list going.


----------



## arpeggio

How about Mark Camphouse? He is primarily a concert band composer. I know him. He teaches at George Mason.


----------



## mmsbls

Current list:

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (done)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (done)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (done)
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho (done)
Andolink: Per Nørgård (ongoing)
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie (scheduled next)
silentio: Carl Vine
arpeggio: Mark Camphouse
mmsbls: Michael Torke


----------



## Art Rock

I'd like to nominate John Corigliano.


----------



## schigolch

Toshio Hosokawa


----------



## mmsbls

Current list:

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (done)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (done)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (done)
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho (done)
Andolink: Per Nørgård (ongoing)
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie (scheduled next)
silentio: Carl Vine
arpeggio: Mark Camphouse
mmsbls: Michael Torke
Art Rock: John Corigliano
schigolch: Toshio Hosokawa


----------



## Guest

Dmitri Kourliandski


----------



## mmsbls

Current list:

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (done)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (done)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (done)
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho (done)
Andolink: Per Nørgård (ongoing)
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie (scheduled next)
silentio: Carl Vine
arpeggio: Mark Camphouse
mmsbls: Michael Torke
Art Rock: John Corigliano
schigolch: Toshio Hosokawa
nathanb: Dmitri Kourliandski


----------



## Madiel

Bernhard Lang
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bernhard_Lang


----------



## mmsbls

Current list:

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (done)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (done)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (done)
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho (done)
Andolink: Per Nørgård (done)
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie (ongoing)
silentio: Carl Vine (scheduled next)
arpeggio: Mark Camphouse
mmsbls: Michael Torke
Art Rock: John Corigliano
schigolch: Toshio Hosokawa
nathanb: Dmitri Kourliandski


----------



## mmsbls

I started Marc-Andre Dalbavie in the Exploring thread.


----------



## Guest

I'd be interested in recommending Elena Rykova, probably my favourite Russian composer at the moment.

And if we can open up to any number of suggestions I might also add:

Helmut Lachenmann
Isabel Mundry
Dai Fujikura
Liza Lim
Wolfgang Mitterer
Ondrej Adámek


----------



## Josquin13

Here are 11 further suggestions, if you're open to more:

Magnus Lindberg
Anders Hillborg
Oliver Knussen
Esa-Pekka Salonen
Bent Sørensen
John Harbison
Dobrinka Tabakova
Tarik O'Regan
Erkki-Sven Tüür
Ivan Moody
Arvo Pärt


----------



## Guest

shirime said:


> And if we can open up to any number of suggestions I might also add


Don't tempt me.


----------



## Guest

nathanb said:


> Don't tempt me.


Hahahahahhahahaha  
Alright.
I know you have a tonne of this stuff though.
PM me


----------



## PeterFromLA

I would be willing to take the lead on Valentin Silvestrov.


----------



## Madiel

mmsbls said:


> Current list:
> 
> Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
> mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
> schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
> Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
> Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
> Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
> Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
> eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
> Malx: James MacMillan (done)
> 20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (done)
> LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (done)
> Portamento: Kaija Saariaho (done)
> Andolink: Per Nørgård (done)
> PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie (ongoing)
> silentio: Carl Vine (scheduled next)
> arpeggio: Mark Camphouse
> mmsbls: Michael Torke
> Art Rock: John Corigliano
> schigolch: Toshio Hosokawa
> nathanb: Dmitri Kourliandski


was there something wrong with my proposal of Bernhard Lang?


----------



## mmsbls

Madiel said:


> was there something wrong with my proposal of Bernhard Lang?


Not at all. I didn't see your suggestion because I just came back from vacation and quickly wanted to start a new composer.

Current list:

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (done)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (done)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (done)
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho (done)
Andolink: Per Nørgård (done)
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie (ongoing)
silentio: Carl Vine (scheduled next)
arpeggio: Mark Camphouse
mmsbls: Michael Torke
Art Rock: John Corigliano
schigolch: Toshio Hosokawa
nathanb: Dmitri Kourliandski
Madiel: Bernhard Lang
shirime: Elena Rykova


----------



## mmsbls

Josquin13 said:


> Here are 11 further suggestions, if you're open to more:
> 
> Magnus Lindberg
> Anders Hillborg
> Oliver Knussen
> Esa-Pekka Salonen
> Bent Sørensen
> John Harbison
> Dobrinka Tabakova
> Tarik O'Regan
> Erkki-Sven Tüür
> Ivan Moody
> Arvo Pärt


Josquin13, could you select one composer from your list? I'll add that one to our list.


----------



## mmsbls

Current list:

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (done)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (done)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (done)
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho (done)
Andolink: Per Nørgård (done)
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie (ongoing)
silentio: Carl Vine (scheduled next)
arpeggio: Mark Camphouse
mmsbls: Michael Torke
Art Rock: John Corigliano
schigolch: Toshio Hosokawa
nathanb: Dmitri Kourliandski
Madiel: Bernhard Lang
shirime: Elena Rykova
Josquin13: TBD
PeterFromLA: Valentin Silvestrov


----------



## Josquin13

mmsbls writes, "Josquin13, could you select one composer from your list? I'll add that one to our list."

Sure. How about Magnus Lindberg?


----------



## Steve Mc

New member here, so I'll have to catch up on the composers.

I have one suggestion, though. How about exploring the concert work of John Williams, particularly his concerti?


----------



## mmsbls

Current list:

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (done)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (done)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (done)
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho (done)
Andolink: Per Nørgård (done)
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie (ongoing)
silentio: Carl Vine (scheduled next)
arpeggio: Mark Camphouse
mmsbls: Michael Torke
Art Rock: John Corigliano
schigolch: Toshio Hosokawa
nathanb: Dmitri Kourliandski
Madiel: Bernhard Lang
shirime: Elena Rykova
Josquin13: Magnus Lindberg
PeterFromLA: Valentin Silvestrov
Steve Mc: John WIlliams

And welcome to TalkClassical, Steve Mc.


----------



## Guest

shirime said:


> Hahahahahhahahaha
> Alright.
> I know you have a tonne of this stuff though.
> PM me


shirime has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her.


----------



## Guest

nathanb said:


> shirime has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her.


OH, right I see!


----------



## mmsbls

Sorry, I managed to get behind on updating.

Current list:

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (done)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (done)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (done)
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho (done)
Andolink: Per Nørgård (done)
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie (done)
silentio: Carl Vine (ongoing)
arpeggio: Mark Camphouse (scheduled next)
mmsbls: Michael Torke
Art Rock: John Corigliano
schigolch: Toshio Hosokawa
nathanb: Dmitri Kourliandski
Madiel: Bernhard Lang
shirime: Elena Rykova
Josquin13: Magnus Lindberg
PeterFromLA: Valentin Silvestrov
Steve Mc: John WIlliams


----------



## 20centrfuge

I'd like to submit *Michel Van der Aa* as well for exploration. Thanks for the good work on all of this mmsbls. I intend to get back into the fray of listening and discussing.

I won't submit another name, because I can tell it isn't set up that way, but I would encourage someone else to submit Wolfgang Rihm. Lots of music to explore!!!!!


----------



## Guest

20centrfuge said:


> I'd like to submit *Michel Van der Aa* as well for exploration. Thanks for the good work on all of this mmsbls. I intend to get back into the fray of listening and discussing.
> 
> I won't submit another name, because I can tell it isn't set up that way, but I would encourage someone else to submit Wolfgang Rihm. Lots of music to explore!!!!!


Wolfgang Rihm would be a good one, for sure. I won't nominate again until we listen to Elena Rykova though. I am excited to hear composers I haven't heard yet: Mark Camphouse and Michael Torke are the only upcoming composers whose music I've never heard.


----------



## mmsbls

Current list:

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (done)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (done)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (done)
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho (done)
Andolink: Per Nørgård (done)
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie (done)
silentio: Carl Vine (ongoing)
arpeggio: Mark Camphouse (scheduled next)
mmsbls: Michael Torke
Art Rock: John Corigliano
schigolch: Toshio Hosokawa
nathanb: Dmitri Kourliandski
Madiel: Bernhard Lang
shirime: Elena Rykova
Josquin13: Magnus Lindberg
PeterFromLA: Valentin Silvestrov
Steve Mc: John WIlliams
20centrfuge: Michel Van der Aa


----------



## Lisztian

I'll submit Raphael Cendo.


----------



## Iota

Have only just come across this thread (which promises to be time consuming!) and was listening to and reading the Dalbavie posts, very interesting. I suppose once a composer is 'done', any comments from latecomers need to find a different thread outlet (composer guestbook or sth) otherwise the thread's structure becomes scrambled? Anyway only really came here make a comment about PeterfromLa's technical problem posting the following ear catching video -



PeterFromLA said:


> (I'm not sure why the Sinfonietta begins at the 8 minute mark; I tried re-setting it several times, to no avail.)


It begins at the beginning for me, it may possibly be only on your computer it begins later, because of your cookies. I had the same problem with a video I posted and think I fixed it by deleting the relevant cookie(s), if that's any help.


----------



## Minor Sixthist

mmsbls said:


> arpeggio: Mark Camphouse (scheduled next)


I worked with and performed under the baton of Mark Camphouse! We performed his wind ensemble piece "Yosemite Autumn." Emotional, well-orchestrated piece, though it's been a couple of years. He was a nice guy, though for the most part sober and serious- my kind of conductor. I'd say it's worth exploring more of his work.


----------



## mmsbls

I'll be starting Mark Camphouse tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

How long is the wait between each composer?


----------



## mmsbls

We've debated that without a clear answer. In general I've changed composers every 2 weeks. I try to start new composers on Sunday and change 2 Sundays later. We've shortened the time once due to lack of posting. We could revisit the timing, and I'm happy to make it variable depending on interest from composer to composer.


----------



## mmsbls

I started Mark Camphouse in the Exploring Contemporary Composers thread.

Current list:

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (done)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (done)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (done)
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho (done)
Andolink: Per Nørgård (done)
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie (done)
silentio: Carl Vine (done)
arpeggio: Mark Camphouse (ongoing)
mmsbls: Michael Torke (scheduled next)
Art Rock: John Corigliano
schigolch: Toshio Hosokawa
nathanb: Dmitri Kourliandski
Madiel: Bernhard Lang
shirime: Elena Rykova
Josquin13: Magnus Lindberg
PeterFromLA: Valentin Silvestrov
Steve Mc: John WIlliams
20centrfuge: Michel Van der Aa
Lisztian: Raphael Cendo


----------



## Fredx2098

I'd like to nominate Jeremy Soule if he's valid. He composes video game soundtracks that are purely classical without any electronic or ambient influences (except for a small number of tracks that are few and far between).


----------



## mmsbls

I started Michael Torke in the Exploring Contemporary Composers thread.

Current list:

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (done)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (done)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (done)
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho (done)
Andolink: Per Nørgård (done)
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie (done)
silentio: Carl Vine (done)
arpeggio: Mark Camphouse (done)
mmsbls: Michael Torke (ongoing)
Art Rock: John Corigliano (scheduled next)
schigolch: Toshio Hosokawa
nathanb: Dmitri Kourliandski
Madiel: Bernhard Lang
shirime: Elena Rykova
Josquin13: Magnus Lindberg
PeterFromLA: Valentin Silvestrov
Steve Mc: John WIlliams
20centrfuge: Michel Van der Aa
Lisztian: Raphael Cendo
Fredx2098: Jeremy Soule


----------



## mmsbls

I started John Corigliano in the Exploring Contemporary Composers thread.

Current list:

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (done)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (done)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (done)
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho (done)
Andolink: Per Nørgård (done)
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie (done)
silentio: Carl Vine (done)
arpeggio: Mark Camphouse (done)
mmsbls: Michael Torke (done)
Art Rock: John Corigliano (ongoing)
schigolch: Toshio Hosokawa (scheduled next)
nathanb: Dmitri Kourliandski
Madiel: Bernhard Lang
shirime: Elena Rykova
Josquin13: Magnus Lindberg
PeterFromLA: Valentin Silvestrov
Steve Mc: John WIlliams
20centrfuge: Michel Van der Aa
Lisztian: Raphael Cendo
Fredx2098: Jeremy Soule


----------



## mmsbls

I started Toshio Hosokawa in the Exploring Contemporary Composers thread.

Current list:

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (done)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (done)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (done)
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho (done)
Andolink: Per Nørgård (done)
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie (done)
silentio: Carl Vine (done)
arpeggio: Mark Camphouse (done)
mmsbls: Michael Torke (done)
Art Rock: John Corigliano (done)
schigolch: Toshio Hosokawa (ongoing)
nathanb: Dmitri Kourliandski (scheduled next)
Madiel: Bernhard Lang
shirime: Elena Rykova
Josquin13: Magnus Lindberg
PeterFromLA: Valentin Silvestrov
Steve Mc: John WIlliams
20centrfuge: Michel Van der Aa
Lisztian: Raphael Cendo
Fredx2098: Jeremy Soule


----------



## mmsbls

I started Dmitri Kourliandski in the Exploring Contemporary Composers thread.

Current list:

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (done)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (done)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (done)
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho (done)
Andolink: Per Nørgård (done)
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie (done)
silentio: Carl Vine (done)
arpeggio: Mark Camphouse (done)
mmsbls: Michael Torke (done)
Art Rock: John Corigliano (done)
schigolch: Toshio Hosokawa (done)
nathanb: Dmitri Kourliandski (ongoing)
Madiel: Bernhard Lang (scheduled next)
shirime: Elena Rykova
Josquin13: Magnus Lindberg
PeterFromLA: Valentin Silvestrov
Steve Mc: John WIlliams
20centrfuge: Michel Van der Aa
Lisztian: Raphael Cendo
Fredx2098: Jeremy Soule


----------



## mmsbls

I started Bernhard Lang in the Exploring Contemporary Composers thread.

Current list:

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (done)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (done)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (done)
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho (done)
Andolink: Per Nørgård (done)
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie (done)
silentio: Carl Vine (done)
arpeggio: Mark Camphouse (done)
mmsbls: Michael Torke (done)
Art Rock: John Corigliano (done)
schigolch: Toshio Hosokawa (done)
nathanb: Dmitri Kourliandski (done)
Madiel: Bernhard Lang (ongoing)
shirime: Elena Rykova (scheduled next)
Josquin13: Magnus Lindberg
PeterFromLA: Valentin Silvestrov
Steve Mc: John WIlliams
20centrfuge: Michel Van der Aa
Lisztian: Raphael Cendo
Fredx2098: Jeremy Soule


----------



## millionrainbows

I'd like to nominate Joseph Schwantner.


----------



## arpeggio

millionrainbows said:


> I'd like to nominate Joseph Schwantner.


Second...…..……………...


----------



## mmsbls

I started Elena Rykova in the Exploring Contemporary Composers thread.

Current list:

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (done)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (done)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (done)
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho (done)
Andolink: Per Nørgård (done)
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie (done)
silentio: Carl Vine (done)
arpeggio: Mark Camphouse (done)
mmsbls: Michael Torke (done)
Art Rock: John Corigliano (done)
schigolch: Toshio Hosokawa (done)
nathanb: Dmitri Kourliandski (done)
Madiel: Bernhard Lang (done)
shirime: Elena Rykova (ongoing)
Josquin13: Magnus Lindberg (scheduled next)
PeterFromLA: Valentin Silvestrov
Steve Mc: John WIlliams
20centrfuge: Michel Van der Aa
Lisztian: Raphael Cendo
Fredx2098: Jeremy Soule
millionrainbows: Joseph Schwantner


----------



## Guest

Can I nominate Panayiotis Kokoras?


----------



## mmsbls

Sorry, I managed to get a bit behind.

I started Magnus Lindberg in the Exploring Contemporary Composers thread.

Current list:

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (done)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (done)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (done)
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho (done)
Andolink: Per Nørgård (done)
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie (done)
silentio: Carl Vine (done)
arpeggio: Mark Camphouse (done)
mmsbls: Michael Torke (done)
Art Rock: John Corigliano (done)
schigolch: Toshio Hosokawa (done)
nathanb: Dmitri Kourliandski (done)
Madiel: Bernhard Lang (done)
shirime: Elena Rykova (done)
Josquin13: Magnus Lindberg (ongoing)
PeterFromLA: Valentin Silvestrov (scheduled next)
Steve Mc: John WIlliams
20centrfuge: Michel Van der Aa
Lisztian: Raphael Cendo
Fredx2098: Jeremy Soule
millionrainbows: Joseph Schwantner
shirime: Panayiotis Kokoras


----------



## Steve Mc

May I nominate Aaron Jay Kernis?


----------



## mmsbls

Steve Mc said:


> May I nominate Aaron Jay Kernis?


Absolutely

Current list:

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (done)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (done)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (done)
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho (done)
Andolink: Per Nørgård (done)
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie (done)
silentio: Carl Vine (done)
arpeggio: Mark Camphouse (done)
mmsbls: Michael Torke (done)
Art Rock: John Corigliano (done)
schigolch: Toshio Hosokawa (done)
nathanb: Dmitri Kourliandski (done)
Madiel: Bernhard Lang (done)
shirime: Elena Rykova (done)
Josquin13: Magnus Lindberg (ongoing)
PeterFromLA: Valentin Silvestrov (scheduled next)
Steve Mc: John WIlliams
20centrfuge: Michel Van der Aa
Lisztian: Raphael Cendo
Fredx2098: Jeremy Soule
millionrainbows: Joseph Schwantner
shirime: Panayiotis Kokoras
Steve Mc: Aaron Jay Kernis


----------



## mmsbls

I started Valentin Silvestrov in the Exploring Contemporary Composers thread.

Current list:

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (done)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (done)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (done)
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho (done)
Andolink: Per Nørgård (done)
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie (done)
silentio: Carl Vine (done)
arpeggio: Mark Camphouse (done)
mmsbls: Michael Torke (done)
Art Rock: John Corigliano (done)
schigolch: Toshio Hosokawa (done)
nathanb: Dmitri Kourliandski (done)
Madiel: Bernhard Lang (done)
shirime: Elena Rykova (done)
Josquin13: Magnus Lindberg (done)
PeterFromLA: Valentin Silvestrov (ongoing)
Steve Mc: John WIlliams (scheduled next)
20centrfuge: Michel Van der Aa
Lisztian: Raphael Cendo
Fredx2098: Jeremy Soule
millionrainbows: Joseph Schwantner
shirime: Panayiotis Kokoras


----------



## mmsbls

We're back on the original schedule of starting composers on Sundays. I will try to bump the Exploring thread if there are no comments for awhile so people might see the thread more and hopefully post more.


----------



## mmsbls

I started John Williams in the Exploring Contemporary Composers thread.

Current list:

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (done)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (done)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (done)
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho (done)
Andolink: Per Nørgård (done)
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie (done)
silentio: Carl Vine (done)
arpeggio: Mark Camphouse (done)
mmsbls: Michael Torke (done)
Art Rock: John Corigliano (done)
schigolch: Toshio Hosokawa (done)
nathanb: Dmitri Kourliandski (done)
Madiel: Bernhard Lang (done)
shirime: Elena Rykova (done)
Josquin13: Magnus Lindberg (done)
PeterFromLA: Valentin Silvestrov (done)
Steve Mc: John WIlliams (ongoing)
20centrfuge: Michel Van der Aa (scheduled next)
Lisztian: Raphael Cendo
Fredx2098: Jeremy Soule
millionrainbows: Joseph Schwantner
shirime: Panayiotis Kokoras


----------



## Lisztian

Would I be able to change my selection of Raphael Cendo to Brett Dean?


----------



## mmsbls

Lisztian said:


> Would I be able to change my selection of Raphael Cendo to Brett Dean?


Sure.

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (done)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (done)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (done)
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho (done)
Andolink: Per Nørgård (done)
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie (done)
silentio: Carl Vine (done)
arpeggio: Mark Camphouse (done)
mmsbls: Michael Torke (done)
Art Rock: John Corigliano (done)
schigolch: Toshio Hosokawa (done)
nathanb: Dmitri Kourliandski (done)
Madiel: Bernhard Lang (done)
shirime: Elena Rykova (done)
Josquin13: Magnus Lindberg (done)
PeterFromLA: Valentin Silvestrov (done)
Steve Mc: John WIlliams (ongoing)
20centrfuge: Michel Van der Aa (scheduled next)
Lisztian: Brett Dean
Fredx2098: Jeremy Soule
millionrainbows: Joseph Schwantner
shirime: Panayiotis Kokoras


----------



## mmsbls

I will start Michel Van der Aa on Sunday the 23rd. We'll then be back on schedule (Sunday starts for new composers).

If people would like to nominate more contemporary composers, please do so (one at a time).


----------



## Guest

I’m really looking forward to Van der Aa as I’ve often seen his name pop up in the New Music world but I haven’t really heard much of his music. And following that, as a fan of Brett Dean I look forward to hearing what others think of his music.


----------



## mmsbls

I started Michel Van der Aa in the Exploring Contemporary Composers thread.

Current list:

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (done)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (done)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (done)
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho (done)
Andolink: Per Nørgård (done)
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie (done)
silentio: Carl Vine (done)
arpeggio: Mark Camphouse (done)
mmsbls: Michael Torke (done)
Art Rock: John Corigliano (done)
schigolch: Toshio Hosokawa (done)
nathanb: Dmitri Kourliandski (done)
Madiel: Bernhard Lang (done)
shirime: Elena Rykova (done)
Josquin13: Magnus Lindberg (done)
PeterFromLA: Valentin Silvestrov (done)
Steve Mc: John WIlliams (done)
20centrfuge: Michel Van der Aa (ongoing)
Lisztian: Brett Dean (scheduled next)
Fredx2098: Jeremy Soule
millionrainbows: Joseph Schwantner
shirime: Panayiotis Kokoras


----------



## mmsbls

I started Brett Dean in the Exploring Contemporary Composers thread.

Current list:

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (done)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (done)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (done)
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho (done)
Andolink: Per Nørgård (done)
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie (done)
silentio: Carl Vine (done)
arpeggio: Mark Camphouse (done)
mmsbls: Michael Torke (done)
Art Rock: John Corigliano (done)
schigolch: Toshio Hosokawa (done)
nathanb: Dmitri Kourliandski (done)
Madiel: Bernhard Lang (done)
shirime: Elena Rykova (done)
Josquin13: Magnus Lindberg (done)
PeterFromLA: Valentin Silvestrov (done)
Steve Mc: John WIlliams (done)
20centrfuge: Michel Van der Aa (done)
Lisztian: Brett Dean (ongoing)
Fredx2098: Jeremy Soule (scheduled next)
millionrainbows: Joseph Schwantner
shirime: Panayiotis Kokoras


----------



## arpeggio

In another forum I was introduced to the music of the Irish composer John Kinsella. He was born in 1932 and is still active. He has composed some awesome symphonies. You guys have to check him out. Lots of nice samples on YouTube.


----------



## mmsbls

I am temporarily skipping Jeremy Soule because he seems to be a video game composer rather than a classical composer. If you think this is a good or bad idea, please let me know.

*We are getting near the end of our list of composers to discuss so anyone who wishes to suggest new names, please do so. *


----------



## mmsbls

I started Joseph Schwantner in the Exploring Contemporary Composers thread.

Current list:

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (done)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (done)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (done)
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho (done)
Andolink: Per Nørgård (done)
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie (done)
silentio: Carl Vine (done)
arpeggio: Mark Camphouse (done)
mmsbls: Michael Torke (done)
Art Rock: John Corigliano (done)
schigolch: Toshio Hosokawa (done)
nathanb: Dmitri Kourliandski (done)
Madiel: Bernhard Lang (done)
shirime: Elena Rykova (done)
Josquin13: Magnus Lindberg (done)
PeterFromLA: Valentin Silvestrov (done)
Steve Mc: John WIlliams (done)
20centrfuge: Michel Van der Aa (done)
Lisztian: Brett Dean (done)
millionrainbows: Joseph Schwantner (ongoing)
shirime: Panayiotis Kokoras (scheduled next)

Fredx2098: Jeremy Soule (tbd)


----------



## Guest

According to Wikipedia, Soule has composed symphonies as well and he is compared to John Williams. Perhaps he should be included, not skipped, for the same reason John Williams was not skipped?


----------



## Jacck

I would suggest Juraj Filas, Guillaume Connesson, David Chesky or Lera Auerbach. Just pick one which one you like most


----------



## mmsbls

shirime said:


> According to Wikipedia, Soule has composed symphonies as well and he is compared to John Williams. Perhaps he should be included, not skipped, for the same reason John Williams was not skipped?


John Williams has composed many classical works. The Wikipedia article lists many works by Soule but only 2 look classical (one of which has not been finished). He has been called "the John Williams of video game music."

As far as I can tell, Soule is not what TC views as a classical composer. If people would like to 
talk about his symphonic video game music, I'm happy to do that. I know very little about such music.

If anyone wants to weigh in on whether to include Soule, please do so.


----------



## mmsbls

arpeggio said:


> In another forum I was introduced to the music of the Irish composer John Kinsella. He was born in 1932 and is still active. He has composed some awesome symphonies. You guys have to check him out. Lots of nice samples on YouTube.


Do you want us to add Kinsella to our list?


----------



## mmsbls

Jacck said:


> I would suggest Juraj Filas, Guillaume Connesson, David Chesky or Lera Auerbach. Just pick one which one you like most


I'd be happy to nominate Auerbach, and I'd like to explore Connesson. But I'd prefer you actually selected one.


----------



## Guest

After the Kokoras fortnight is over I will make another nomination


----------



## Jacck

mmsbls said:


> I'd be happy to nominate Auerbach, and I'd like to explore Connesson. But I'd prefer you actually selected one.


let us pick Auerbach then.


----------



## mmsbls

I started Panayiotis Kokoras in the Exploring Contemporary Composers thread.

Current list:

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (done)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (done)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (done)
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho (done)
Andolink: Per Nørgård (done)
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie (done)
silentio: Carl Vine (done)
arpeggio: Mark Camphouse (done)
mmsbls: Michael Torke (done)
Art Rock: John Corigliano (done)
schigolch: Toshio Hosokawa (done)
nathanb: Dmitri Kourliandski (done)
Madiel: Bernhard Lang (done)
shirime: Elena Rykova (done)
Josquin13: Magnus Lindberg (done)
PeterFromLA: Valentin Silvestrov (done)
Steve Mc: John WIlliams (done)
20centrfuge: Michel Van der Aa (done)
Lisztian: Brett Dean (done)
millionrainbows: Joseph Schwantner (done)
shirime: Panayiotis Kokoras (ongoing)
Jacck: Lera Auerbach (scheduled next)

Fredx2098: Jeremy Soule (tbd)


----------



## mmsbls

We need more suggestions for contemporary composers to explore. Please feel free to nominate others.

Also is there any more input on whether to include Jeremy Soule?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How about Jörg Widmann? I'm sorry I haven't taken part in this project (a bit in the beginning). It's because I really like to explore on my own. I've discovered several composers in the last years, Aho and MacMillan from this thread.


----------



## mmsbls

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> How about Jörg Widmann? I'm sorry I haven't taken part in this project (a bit in the beginning). It's because I really like to explore on my own. I've discovered several composers in the last years, Aho and MacMillan from this thread.


If ever you see us discussing a composer you like, feel free to drop by and write a quick post about that composer.


----------



## Portamento

Tristan Perich, perhaps? I've been exploring some of his music recently and want to see what others think of him. 

If it were up to me, I wouldn't include Soule (but I'm truly fine either way).


----------



## wandelweisering

I would like to nominate Michael Pisaro, who is associated with the reductionist school of Wandelweiser, but is actually a more versatile composer and teacher. I must warn, most of his compositions might appeal less if you are classically trained and likely more if you have a visual art school or performance background, or if you're into phenomenology and poststructuralism, and I would say some of them (especially his more piano-centered works that are a bit more traditional, as in impressionistic) are definitely simplistic, but I find him interesting in the way he constantly evolves while remaining pretty consistent.


----------



## Guest

I nominate Natasha Barrett.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

shirime said:


> I nominate Natasha Barrett.


I recently discovered that she is head of electroacoustic composition at the State Academy in Oslo.


----------



## Guest

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I recently discovered that she is head of electroacoustic composition at the State Academy in Oslo.


Ah yeah I was pretty sure she is active in Norway......cool to know


----------



## mmsbls

Thanks for the nominations. I will nominate Georg Haas. The updated list is:

Current list:

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (done)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (done)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (done)
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho (done)
Andolink: Per Nørgård (done)
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie (done)
silentio: Carl Vine (done)
arpeggio: Mark Camphouse (done)
mmsbls: Michael Torke (done)
Art Rock: John Corigliano (done)
schigolch: Toshio Hosokawa (done)
nathanb: Dmitri Kourliandski (done)
Madiel: Bernhard Lang (done)
shirime: Elena Rykova (done)
Josquin13: Magnus Lindberg (done)
PeterFromLA: Valentin Silvestrov (done)
Steve Mc: John WIlliams (done)
20centrfuge: Michel Van der Aa (done)
Lisztian: Brett Dean (done)
millionrainbows: Joseph Schwantner (done)
shirime: Panayiotis Kokoras (ongoing)
Jacck: Lera Auerbach (scheduled next)
Kjetil Heggelund: Jörg Widmann
Portamento: Tristan Perich
wandelweisering: Michael Pisaro
shirime: Natasha Barrett
mmsbls: Georg Haas

Fredx2098: Jeremy Soule (tbd)


----------



## LezLee

I'd like to nominate Ross Edwards


----------



## mmsbls

Just a reminder: I will try to remember to PM the member who nominates a composer when that composers turn comes. I hope those who nominate will post about "their" composer to help the discussion.


----------



## millionrainbows

I'd like to nominate Martin Amlin (born June 12, 1953), an American composer and pianist. He was born in Dallas, Texas, and is connected to my earlier nominee, Joseph Schwantner, one of his teachers. I got "turned on" to him through this recording, as I am a "flute freak." He is an excellent pianist, and has written a lot of good piano music.


----------



## R3PL4Y

I was surprised to not see Penderecki mentioned at all in this thread. I guess he is rather old, so maybe a 20th and 21st century figure. But he is still writing a lot of great music that is worth hearing.


----------



## PeterFromLA

It's totally legitimate to nominate Penderecki. I'd be interested in hearing what his advocates have to say, as I really didn't keep up with his output once he went "romantic" (e.g., the "Christmas Symphony" or the Violin Concerto #1)


----------



## mmsbls

I started Lera Auerbach on the Exploring Contemporary Composers thread.

Current list:

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (done)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (done)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (done)
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho (done)
Andolink: Per Nørgård (done)
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie (done)
silentio: Carl Vine (done)
arpeggio: Mark Camphouse (done)
mmsbls: Michael Torke (done)
Art Rock: John Corigliano (done)
schigolch: Toshio Hosokawa (done)
nathanb: Dmitri Kourliandski (done)
Madiel: Bernhard Lang (done)
shirime: Elena Rykova (done)
Josquin13: Magnus Lindberg (done)
PeterFromLA: Valentin Silvestrov (done)
Steve Mc: John WIlliams (done)
20centrfuge: Michel Van der Aa (done)
Lisztian: Brett Dean (done)
millionrainbows: Joseph Schwantner (done)
shirime: Panayiotis Kokoras (done)
Jacck: Lera Auerbach (ongoing)
Kjetil Heggelund: Jörg Widmann (scheduled next)
Portamento: Tristan Perich
wandelweisering: Michael Pisaro
shirime: Natasha Barrett
mmsbls: Georg Haas
LezLee: Ross Edwards
millionrainbows: Martin Amlin


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hey! Unsuk Chin has just received another grand prize, the Bach Prize of the City of Hamburg! It looks like nobody have nominated her for a round here...


----------



## mmsbls

R3PL4Y said:


> I was surprised to not see Penderecki mentioned at all in this thread. I guess he is rather old, so maybe a 20th and 21st century figure. But he is still writing a lot of great music that is worth hearing.





PeterFromLA said:


> It's totally legitimate to nominate Penderecki. I'd be interested in hearing what his advocates have to say, as I really didn't keep up with his output once he went "romantic" (e.g., the "Christmas Symphony" or the Violin Concerto #1)


Are either of you actually nominating Penderecki?


----------



## mmsbls

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Hey! Unsuk Chin has just received another grand prize, the Bach Prize of the City of Hamburg! It looks like nobody have nominated her for a round here...


There are still plenty of composers yet to explore. Is this an actual nomination?


----------



## Guest

Can I recommend Trevor Wishart


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

mmsbls said:


> There are still plenty of composers yet to explore. Is this an actual nomination?


Yes, it's a nomination, if I'm allowed  Unsuk Chin!


----------



## mmsbls

shirime said:


> Can I recommend Trevor Wishart


Yes, but I'll place it in holding at the bottom since you've nominated several lately. If we get a few other nominations, I'll add Wishart after them.


----------



## mmsbls

I started Jörg Widmann on the Exploring Contemporary Composers thread.

Current list:

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (done)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (done)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (done)
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho (done)
Andolink: Per Nørgård (done)
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie (done)
silentio: Carl Vine (done)
arpeggio: Mark Camphouse (done)
mmsbls: Michael Torke (done)
Art Rock: John Corigliano (done)
schigolch: Toshio Hosokawa (done)
nathanb: Dmitri Kourliandski (done)
Madiel: Bernhard Lang (done)
shirime: Elena Rykova (done)
Josquin13: Magnus Lindberg (done)
PeterFromLA: Valentin Silvestrov (done)
Steve Mc: John WIlliams (done)
20centrfuge: Michel Van der Aa (done)
Lisztian: Brett Dean (done)
millionrainbows: Joseph Schwantner (done)
shirime: Panayiotis Kokoras (done)
Jacck: Lera Auerbach (done)
Kjetil Heggelund: Jörg Widmann (ongoing)
Portamento: Tristan Perich (scheduled next)
wandelweisering: Michael Pisaro
shirime: Natasha Barrett
mmsbls: Georg Haas
LezLee: Ross Edwards
millionrainbows: Martin Amlin
Kjetil Heggelund: Unsuk Chin

shirime: Trevor Wishart (in holding)


----------



## mmsbls

I started Tristan Perich on the Exploring Contemporary Composers thread.

Current list:

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (done)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (done)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (done)
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho (done)
Andolink: Per Nørgård (done)
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie (done)
silentio: Carl Vine (done)
arpeggio: Mark Camphouse (done)
mmsbls: Michael Torke (done)
Art Rock: John Corigliano (done)
schigolch: Toshio Hosokawa (done)
nathanb: Dmitri Kourliandski (done)
Madiel: Bernhard Lang (done)
shirime: Elena Rykova (done)
Josquin13: Magnus Lindberg (done)
PeterFromLA: Valentin Silvestrov (done)
Steve Mc: John WIlliams (done)
20centrfuge: Michel Van der Aa (done)
Lisztian: Brett Dean (done)
millionrainbows: Joseph Schwantner (done)
shirime: Panayiotis Kokoras (done)
Jacck: Lera Auerbach (done)
Kjetil Heggelund: Jörg Widmann (done)
Portamento: Tristan Perich (ongoing)
wandelweisering: Michael Pisaro (scheduled next)
shirime: Natasha Barrett
mmsbls: Georg Haas
LezLee: Ross Edwards
millionrainbows: Martin Amlin
Kjetil Heggelund: Unsuk Chin

shirime: Trevor Wishart (in holding)


----------



## mmsbls

I started Michael Pisaro on the Exploring Contemporary Composers thread.

Current list:

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (done)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (done)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (done)
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho (done)
Andolink: Per Nørgård (done)
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie (done)
silentio: Carl Vine (done)
arpeggio: Mark Camphouse (done)
mmsbls: Michael Torke (done)
Art Rock: John Corigliano (done)
schigolch: Toshio Hosokawa (done)
nathanb: Dmitri Kourliandski (done)
Madiel: Bernhard Lang (done)
shirime: Elena Rykova (done)
Josquin13: Magnus Lindberg (done)
PeterFromLA: Valentin Silvestrov (done)
Steve Mc: John WIlliams (done)
20centrfuge: Michel Van der Aa (done)
Lisztian: Brett Dean (done)
millionrainbows: Joseph Schwantner (done)
shirime: Panayiotis Kokoras (done)
Jacck: Lera Auerbach (done)
Kjetil Heggelund: Jörg Widmann (done)
Portamento: Tristan Perich (done)
wandelweisering: Michael Pisaro (ongoing)
shirime: Natasha Barrett (scheduled next)
mmsbls: Georg Haas
LezLee: Ross Edwards
millionrainbows: Martin Amlin
Kjetil Heggelund: Unsuk Chin

shirime: Trevor Wishart (in holding)


----------



## mmsbls

I started Natasha Barrett on the Exploring Contemporary Composers thread.

Current list:

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (done)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (done)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (done)
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho (done)
Andolink: Per Nørgård (done)
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie (done)
silentio: Carl Vine (done)
arpeggio: Mark Camphouse (done)
mmsbls: Michael Torke (done)
Art Rock: John Corigliano (done)
schigolch: Toshio Hosokawa (done)
nathanb: Dmitri Kourliandski (done)
Madiel: Bernhard Lang (done)
shirime: Elena Rykova (done)
Josquin13: Magnus Lindberg (done)
PeterFromLA: Valentin Silvestrov (done)
Steve Mc: John WIlliams (done)
20centrfuge: Michel Van der Aa (done)
Lisztian: Brett Dean (done)
millionrainbows: Joseph Schwantner (done)
shirime: Panayiotis Kokoras (done)
Jacck: Lera Auerbach (done)
Kjetil Heggelund: Jörg Widmann (done)
Portamento: Tristan Perich (done)
wandelweisering: Michael Pisaro (done)
shirime: Natasha Barrett (ongoing)
mmsbls: Georg Haas (scheduled next)
LezLee: Ross Edwards
millionrainbows: Martin Amlin
Kjetil Heggelund: Unsuk Chin

shirime: Trevor Wishart (in holding)


----------



## mmsbls

We seem to have hit a bit of a slowdown in discussing contemporary composers. In the past 6 weeks we've had 6 collective posts on 2 composers.

Before continuing on I'd like to get feedback as to whether members are still interested in this thread. Is there some change we could make to increase interest (i.e. more posts)? Are some composers simply to obscure or too "difficult" such that members are not interested in listening or sharing thoughts?


----------



## arpeggio

mmsbls said:


> We seem to have hit a bit of a slowdown in discussing contemporary composers. In the past 6 weeks we've had 6 collective posts on 2 composers.
> 
> Before continuing on I'd like to get feedback as to whether members are still interested in this thread. Is there some change we could make to increase interest (i.e. more posts)? Are some composers simply to obscure or too "difficult" such that members are not interested in listening or sharing thoughts?


One of my favorite threads. Hope we can keep it going. If it would help I could work on some posts for Frank Ticheli.


----------



## Flutter

This was really awesome, I recommend watching:


----------



## PeterFromLA

Keep it going... interest waxes and wanes, but I like checking in for leads on new composers to listen to. The Natasha Barrett lead I enjoyed pursuing very much!


----------



## Portamento

I don't post here, but I do enjoy checking in to see who the featured composer is and try to work some listening into my schedule.


----------



## Duncan

mmsbls said:


> We seem to have hit a bit of a slowdown in discussing contemporary composers. In the past 6 weeks we've had 6 collective posts on 2 composers.
> 
> Before continuing on I'd like to get feedback as to whether members are still interested in this thread. Is there some change we could make to increase interest (i.e. more posts)? Are some composers simply to obscure or too "difficult" such that members are not interested in listening or sharing thoughts?


I'm still interested and would strongly encourage you to persist in pursuing the exploration of this topic.

One thing necessary is to keep perspective on the "success" of the thread itself meaning that is has been viewed over 32,000 times in 18 months which quite frankly is extraordinary for a subject of this particular nature.

It's not the number of posters but rather the number of readers that you should take into consideration.

Persevere... continue building the audience for this music even if it means doing so one listener at a time.


----------



## Enthusiast

There are very many contemporary composers. If there are 100 people interested in contemporary music here then the chances of their being interested and knowledgeable of any two of them are still quite small. I saw the Barrett posts and listened to some of her music. I quite enjoyed it but electronic music is not really my thing and anyway I had nothing to say about it and no knowledge to impart. So I read and tried (and am a bit more knowledgeable now) but I did not post.


----------



## mmsbls

I will certainly continue, but if anyone has thoughts on getting more people interested in posting in the Exploring thread, suggest away.


----------



## mmsbls

I plan to start Georg Haas this Sunday. I'll try to get back on a regular schedule - roughly every 2 weeks starting another composer.


----------



## Larkenfield

mmsbls said:


> We seem to have hit a bit of a slowdown in discussing contemporary composers. In the past 6 weeks we've had 6 collective posts on 2 composers.
> 
> Before continuing on I'd like to get feedback as to whether members are still interested in this thread. Is there some change we could make to increase interest (i.e. more posts)? Are some composers simply to obscure or too "difficult" such that members are not interested in listening or sharing thoughts?


Rather than immediately plunging in and posting videos, the thread gets bogged down with the making of a dry list of names with few or no examples. It could have been a great thread if people would have just jumped in rather than trying to narrow it down to one composer at the start and let the discussions naturally evolve... but now it looks like most of the momentum is gone on what could have been an exciting topic.


----------



## mmsbls

Larkenfield said:


> Rather than immediately plunging in and posting videos, the thread gets bogged down with the making of a dry list of names with few or no examples. It could have been a great thread if people would have just jumped in rather than trying to narrow it down to one composer at the start and let the discussions naturally evolve... but now it looks like most of the momentum is gone on what could have been an exciting topic.


I don't understand your post. Are you referring to this thread or the companion thread Exploring Contemporary Composers? The intent of this thread was simply to make a list of contemporary composers that people wanted to explore. We systematically step through this list exploring one composer at a time in the companion thread. In that thread we hope that members will post links, discuss the music, and talk about the composers.


----------



## millionrainbows

I think it would be OK if it deviated somewhat; if you post a video on the specified composer, and it happens to remind you of a closely-related composer's music, or genre of music, or label. etc.


----------



## millionrainbows

mmsbls said:


> I don't understand your post. Are you referring to this thread or the companion thread Exploring Contemporary Composers? The intent of this thread was simply to make a list of contemporary composers that people wanted to explore. We systematically step through this list exploring one composer at a time in the companion thread. In that thread we hope that members will post links, discuss the music, and talk about the composers.


Yes, that's a distinction which I see could get confusing. So the "list" of this thread determines what is next on the other thread.


----------



## mmsbls

I started Georg Haas on the Exploring Contemporary Composers thread.

Current list:

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (done)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (done)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (done)
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho (done)
Andolink: Per Nørgård (done)
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie (done)
silentio: Carl Vine (done)
arpeggio: Mark Camphouse (done)
mmsbls: Michael Torke (done)
Art Rock: John Corigliano (done)
schigolch: Toshio Hosokawa (done)
nathanb: Dmitri Kourliandski (done)
Madiel: Bernhard Lang (done)
shirime: Elena Rykova (done)
Josquin13: Magnus Lindberg (done)
PeterFromLA: Valentin Silvestrov (done)
Steve Mc: John WIlliams (done)
20centrfuge: Michel Van der Aa (done)
Lisztian: Brett Dean (done)
millionrainbows: Joseph Schwantner (done)
shirime: Panayiotis Kokoras (done)
Jacck: Lera Auerbach (done)
Kjetil Heggelund: Jörg Widmann (done)
Portamento: Tristan Perich (done)
wandelweisering: Michael Pisaro (done)
shirime: Natasha Barrett (done)
mmsbls: Georg Haas (ongoing)
LezLee: Ross Edwards (scheduled next)
millionrainbows: Martin Amlin
Kjetil Heggelund: Unsuk Chin

shirime: Trevor Wishart (in holding)


----------



## mmsbls

I started Ross Edwards on the Exploring Contemporary Composers thread.

Current list:

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (done)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (done)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (done)
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho (done)
Andolink: Per Nørgård (done)
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie (done)
silentio: Carl Vine (done)
arpeggio: Mark Camphouse (done)
mmsbls: Michael Torke (done)
Art Rock: John Corigliano (done)
schigolch: Toshio Hosokawa (done)
nathanb: Dmitri Kourliandski (done)
Madiel: Bernhard Lang (done)
shirime: Elena Rykova (done)
Josquin13: Magnus Lindberg (done)
PeterFromLA: Valentin Silvestrov (done)
Steve Mc: John WIlliams (done)
20centrfuge: Michel Van der Aa (done)
Lisztian: Brett Dean (done)
millionrainbows: Joseph Schwantner (done)
shirime: Panayiotis Kokoras (done)
Jacck: Lera Auerbach (done)
Kjetil Heggelund: Jörg Widmann (done)
Portamento: Tristan Perich (done)
wandelweisering: Michael Pisaro (done)
shirime: Natasha Barrett (done)
mmsbls: Georg Haas (done)
LezLee: Ross Edwards (ongoing)
millionrainbows: Martin Amlin (scheduled next)
Kjetil Heggelund: Unsuk Chin

shirime: Trevor Wishart (in holding)


----------



## Sangburd

I'd like to nominate Thom Willems. Recently saw Forsythe's ballet Pas/Parts with Willems' music and it blew me away.


----------



## mmsbls

I started Martin Amlin on the Exploring Contemporary Composers thread.

Current list:

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (done)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (done)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (done)
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho (done)
Andolink: Per Nørgård (done)
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie (done)
silentio: Carl Vine (done)
arpeggio: Mark Camphouse (done)
mmsbls: Michael Torke (done)
Art Rock: John Corigliano (done)
schigolch: Toshio Hosokawa (done)
nathanb: Dmitri Kourliandski (done)
Madiel: Bernhard Lang (done)
shirime: Elena Rykova (done)
Josquin13: Magnus Lindberg (done)
PeterFromLA: Valentin Silvestrov (done)
Steve Mc: John WIlliams (done)
20centrfuge: Michel Van der Aa (done)
Lisztian: Brett Dean (done)
millionrainbows: Joseph Schwantner (done)
shirime: Panayiotis Kokoras (done)
Jacck: Lera Auerbach (done)
Kjetil Heggelund: Jörg Widmann (done)
Portamento: Tristan Perich (done)
wandelweisering: Michael Pisaro (done)
shirime: Natasha Barrett (done)
mmsbls: Georg Haas (done)
LezLee: Ross Edwards (done)
millionrainbows: Martin Amlin (ongoing)
Kjetil Heggelund: Unsuk Chin (scheduled next)
Sangburd: Thom Willems

shirime: Trevor Wishart (in holding)


----------



## mmsbls

I started Unsuk Chin on the Exploring Contemporary Composers thread.

Current list:

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (done)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (done)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (done)
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho (done)
Andolink: Per Nørgård (done)
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie (done)
silentio: Carl Vine (done)
arpeggio: Mark Camphouse (done)
mmsbls: Michael Torke (done)
Art Rock: John Corigliano (done)
schigolch: Toshio Hosokawa (done)
nathanb: Dmitri Kourliandski (done)
Madiel: Bernhard Lang (done)
shirime: Elena Rykova (done)
Josquin13: Magnus Lindberg (done)
PeterFromLA: Valentin Silvestrov (done)
Steve Mc: John WIlliams (done)
20centrfuge: Michel Van der Aa (done)
Lisztian: Brett Dean (done)
millionrainbows: Joseph Schwantner (done)
shirime: Panayiotis Kokoras (done)
Jacck: Lera Auerbach (done)
Kjetil Heggelund: Jörg Widmann (done)
Portamento: Tristan Perich (done)
wandelweisering: Michael Pisaro (done)
shirime: Natasha Barrett (done)
mmsbls: Georg Haas (done)
LezLee: Ross Edwards (done)
millionrainbows: Martin Amlin (done)
Kjetil Heggelund: Unsuk Chin (ongoing)
Sangburd: Thom Willems (scheduled next)

shirime: Trevor Wishart (in holding)


----------



## mmsbls

We're getting close to the end of the suggested list of contemporary composers. Please feel free to nominate a composer for the list.


----------



## Red Terror

György Kurtág
Richard Barrett
Vyacheslav Artyomov
Aribert Reimann
Michael Hersch


----------



## schigolch

Steve Reich.........


----------



## Red Terror

Heinz Holliger
George Benjamin
Boris Blacher
Jérôme Combier


----------



## mmsbls

Red Terror said:


> Heinz Holliger
> George Benjamin
> Boris Blacher
> Jérôme Combier


Thanks for your suggestions. I will start with Kurtag and add him to our list. In general we add one composer per person at a time. That allows others to make suggestions to the list. I will keep the others in mind and add them at appropriate times. Incidentally, Barrett was already on our list.


----------



## calvinpv

Dai Fujikura. This guy's quickly becoming one of my favorite living composers.


----------



## PeterFromLA

Pawel Szymanski


----------



## mmsbls

Current list:

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (done)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (done)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (done)
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho (done)
Andolink: Per Nørgård (done)
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie (done)
silentio: Carl Vine (done)
arpeggio: Mark Camphouse (done)
mmsbls: Michael Torke (done)
Art Rock: John Corigliano (done)
schigolch: Toshio Hosokawa (done)
nathanb: Dmitri Kourliandski (done)
Madiel: Bernhard Lang (done)
shirime: Elena Rykova (done)
Josquin13: Magnus Lindberg (done)
PeterFromLA: Valentin Silvestrov (done)
Steve Mc: John WIlliams (done)
20centrfuge: Michel Van der Aa (done)
Lisztian: Brett Dean (done)
millionrainbows: Joseph Schwantner (done)
shirime: Panayiotis Kokoras (done)
Jacck: Lera Auerbach (done)
Kjetil Heggelund: Jörg Widmann (done)
Portamento: Tristan Perich (done)
wandelweisering: Michael Pisaro (done)
shirime: Natasha Barrett (done)
mmsbls: Georg Haas (done)
LezLee: Ross Edwards (done)
millionrainbows: Martin Amlin (done)
Kjetil Heggelund: Unsuk Chin (ongoing)
Sangburd: Thom Willems (scheduled next)
Red Terror: György Kurtág
schigolch: Steve Reich
calvinpv: Dai Fujikura
PeterFromLA: Pawel Szymanski

shirime: Trevor Wishart (in holding)
Red Terror: (several)


----------



## millionrainbows

Morton Feldman

Barraque


----------



## mmsbls

Unfortunately, both Feldman and Barraque are dead. We wish to explore living composers. There was some discussion about possibly including composers who have died but were active in the 21st century, but so far, all the composers on our list are alive.


----------



## Red Terror

mmsbls said:


> Barrett was already on our list.


I see Natasha, but not Richard.


----------



## mmsbls

Red Terror said:


> I see Natasha, but not Richard.


You are quite right. Thanks.


----------



## Roger Knox

John Adams (not John Luther Adams)


----------



## mmsbls

A reminder to those participating in this thread. The value of this thread is creating a list to use in the companion thread Exploring Contemporary Composers. No one must post there, but comments on the composers and their works in that thread are potentially beneficial to everyone. I encourage everyone to participate, even if rarely, on that thread.


----------



## mmsbls

I started György Kurtág on the Exploring Contemporary Composers thread.

NOTE: Thom Willems is on hold since I could not find many works online. I have PMed the nominator to see if there are more works.

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (done)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (done)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (done)
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho (done)
Andolink: Per Nørgård (done)
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie (done)
silentio: Carl Vine (done)
arpeggio: Mark Camphouse (done)
mmsbls: Michael Torke (done)
Art Rock: John Corigliano (done)
schigolch: Toshio Hosokawa (done)
nathanb: Dmitri Kourliandski (done)
Madiel: Bernhard Lang (done)
shirime: Elena Rykova (done)
Josquin13: Magnus Lindberg (done)
PeterFromLA: Valentin Silvestrov (done)
Steve Mc: John WIlliams (done)
20centrfuge: Michel Van der Aa (done)
Lisztian: Brett Dean (done)
millionrainbows: Joseph Schwantner (done)
shirime: Panayiotis Kokoras (done)
Jacck: Lera Auerbach (done)
Kjetil Heggelund: Jörg Widmann (done)
Portamento: Tristan Perich (done)
wandelweisering: Michael Pisaro (done)
shirime: Natasha Barrett (done)
mmsbls: Georg Haas (done)
LezLee: Ross Edwards (done)
millionrainbows: Martin Amlin (done)
Kjetil Heggelund: Unsuk Chin (done)
Sangburd: Thom Willems (on hold)
Red Terror: György Kurtág (ongoing)
schigolch: Steve Reich (scheduled next)
calvinpv: Dai Fujikura
PeterFromLA: Pawel Szymanski
Roger Knox: John Adams

shirime: Trevor Wishart (in holding)
Red Terror: (several)


----------



## mmsbls

I started Steve Reich on the Exploring Contemporary Composers thread.

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (done)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (done)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (done)
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho (done)
Andolink: Per Nørgård (done)
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie (done)
silentio: Carl Vine (done)
arpeggio: Mark Camphouse (done)
mmsbls: Michael Torke (done)
Art Rock: John Corigliano (done)
schigolch: Toshio Hosokawa (done)
nathanb: Dmitri Kourliandski (done)
Madiel: Bernhard Lang (done)
shirime: Elena Rykova (done)
Josquin13: Magnus Lindberg (done)
PeterFromLA: Valentin Silvestrov (done)
Steve Mc: John WIlliams (done)
20centrfuge: Michel Van der Aa (done)
Lisztian: Brett Dean (done)
millionrainbows: Joseph Schwantner (done)
shirime: Panayiotis Kokoras (done)
Jacck: Lera Auerbach (done)
Kjetil Heggelund: Jörg Widmann (done)
Portamento: Tristan Perich (done)
wandelweisering: Michael Pisaro (done)
shirime: Natasha Barrett (done)
mmsbls: Georg Haas (done)
LezLee: Ross Edwards (done)
millionrainbows: Martin Amlin (done)
Kjetil Heggelund: Unsuk Chin (done)
Red Terror: György Kurtág (done)
schigolch: Steve Reich (ongoing)
calvinpv: Dai Fujikura (scheduled next)
PeterFromLA: Pawel Szymanski
Roger Knox: John Adams

shirime: Trevor Wishart (in holding)
Red Terror: (several)


----------



## mmsbls

I started Dai Fujikura on the Exploring Contemporary Composers thread.

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (done)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (done)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (done)
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho (done)
Andolink: Per Nørgård (done)
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie (done)
silentio: Carl Vine (done)
arpeggio: Mark Camphouse (done)
mmsbls: Michael Torke (done)
Art Rock: John Corigliano (done)
schigolch: Toshio Hosokawa (done)
nathanb: Dmitri Kourliandski (done)
Madiel: Bernhard Lang (done)
shirime: Elena Rykova (done)
Josquin13: Magnus Lindberg (done)
PeterFromLA: Valentin Silvestrov (done)
Steve Mc: John WIlliams (done)
20centrfuge: Michel Van der Aa (done)
Lisztian: Brett Dean (done)
millionrainbows: Joseph Schwantner (done)
shirime: Panayiotis Kokoras (done)
Jacck: Lera Auerbach (done)
Kjetil Heggelund: Jörg Widmann (done)
Portamento: Tristan Perich (done)
wandelweisering: Michael Pisaro (done)
shirime: Natasha Barrett (done)
mmsbls: Georg Haas (done)
LezLee: Ross Edwards (done)
millionrainbows: Martin Amlin (done)
Kjetil Heggelund: Unsuk Chin (done)
Red Terror: György Kurtág (done)
schigolch: Steve Reich (done)
calvinpv: Dai Fujikura (ongoing)
PeterFromLA: Pawel Szymanski (scheduled next)
Roger Knox: John Adams

shirime: Trevor Wishart (in holding)
Red Terror: (several)


----------



## mmsbls

I started Pawel Szymanski on the Exploring Contemporary Composers thread.

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (done)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (done)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (done)
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho (done)
Andolink: Per Nørgård (done)
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie (done)
silentio: Carl Vine (done)
arpeggio: Mark Camphouse (done)
mmsbls: Michael Torke (done)
Art Rock: John Corigliano (done)
schigolch: Toshio Hosokawa (done)
nathanb: Dmitri Kourliandski (done)
Madiel: Bernhard Lang (done)
shirime: Elena Rykova (done)
Josquin13: Magnus Lindberg (done)
PeterFromLA: Valentin Silvestrov (done)
Steve Mc: John WIlliams (done)
20centrfuge: Michel Van der Aa (done)
Lisztian: Brett Dean (done)
millionrainbows: Joseph Schwantner (done)
shirime: Panayiotis Kokoras (done)
Jacck: Lera Auerbach (done)
Kjetil Heggelund: Jörg Widmann (done)
Portamento: Tristan Perich (done)
wandelweisering: Michael Pisaro (done)
shirime: Natasha Barrett (done)
mmsbls: Georg Haas (done)
LezLee: Ross Edwards (done)
millionrainbows: Martin Amlin (done)
Kjetil Heggelund: Unsuk Chin (done)
Red Terror: György Kurtág (done)
schigolch: Steve Reich (done)
calvinpv: Dai Fujikura (done)
PeterFromLA: Pawel Szymanski (ongoing)
Roger Knox: John Adams (scheduled next)

shirime: Trevor Wishart (in holding)
Red Terror: (several)


----------



## mmsbls

If people want to nominate more contemporary composers, please do. We're nearing the end of our nominations list.


----------



## calvinpv

Simon Steen-Andersen

And here are some to be held in reserve, after others get their chance to nominate:

Stefan Prins
Peter Ablinger
Takashi Yoshimatsu
Pierluigi Billone
Anna Thorvaldsdottir


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Tristan Murail 
I didn't see him on the list...


----------



## mmsbls

I started John Adams on the Exploring Contemporary Composers thread.

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (done)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (done)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (done)
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho (done)
Andolink: Per Nørgård (done)
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie (done)
silentio: Carl Vine (done)
arpeggio: Mark Camphouse (done)
mmsbls: Michael Torke (done)
Art Rock: John Corigliano (done)
schigolch: Toshio Hosokawa (done)
nathanb: Dmitri Kourliandski (done)
Madiel: Bernhard Lang (done)
shirime: Elena Rykova (done)
Josquin13: Magnus Lindberg (done)
PeterFromLA: Valentin Silvestrov (done)
Steve Mc: John WIlliams (done)
20centrfuge: Michel Van der Aa (done)
Lisztian: Brett Dean (done)
millionrainbows: Joseph Schwantner (done)
shirime: Panayiotis Kokoras (done)
Jacck: Lera Auerbach (done)
Kjetil Heggelund: Jörg Widmann (done)
Portamento: Tristan Perich (done)
wandelweisering: Michael Pisaro (done)
shirime: Natasha Barrett (done)
mmsbls: Georg Haas (done)
LezLee: Ross Edwards (done)
millionrainbows: Martin Amlin (done)
Kjetil Heggelund: Unsuk Chin (done)
Red Terror: György Kurtág (done)
schigolch: Steve Reich (done)
calvinpv: Dai Fujikura (done)
PeterFromLA: Pawel Szymanski (done)
Roger Knox: John Adams (ongoing)
calvinpv: Simon Steen-Andersen (scheduled next)
Kjetil Heggelund: Tristan Murail

shirime: Trevor Wishart (in holding)
Red Terror: (several)
calvinpv (several)


----------



## Enthusiast

Also nominating

George Benjamin
Gerard Grisey


----------



## Sangburd

Nominating:

Michael Nyman
Terry Riley


----------



## mmsbls

I started Simon Steen-Andersen on the Exploring Contemporary Composers thread.

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (done)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (done)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (done)
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho (done)
Andolink: Per Nørgård (done)
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie (done)
silentio: Carl Vine (done)
arpeggio: Mark Camphouse (done)
mmsbls: Michael Torke (done)
Art Rock: John Corigliano (done)
schigolch: Toshio Hosokawa (done)
nathanb: Dmitri Kourliandski (done)
Madiel: Bernhard Lang (done)
shirime: Elena Rykova (done)
Josquin13: Magnus Lindberg (done)
PeterFromLA: Valentin Silvestrov (done)
Steve Mc: John WIlliams (done)
20centrfuge: Michel Van der Aa (done)
Lisztian: Brett Dean (done)
millionrainbows: Joseph Schwantner (done)
shirime: Panayiotis Kokoras (done)
Jacck: Lera Auerbach (done)
Kjetil Heggelund: Jörg Widmann (done)
Portamento: Tristan Perich (done)
wandelweisering: Michael Pisaro (done)
shirime: Natasha Barrett (done)
mmsbls: Georg Haas (done)
LezLee: Ross Edwards (done)
millionrainbows: Martin Amlin (done)
Kjetil Heggelund: Unsuk Chin (done)
Red Terror: György Kurtág (done)
schigolch: Steve Reich (done)
calvinpv: Dai Fujikura (done)
PeterFromLA: Pawel Szymanski (done)
Roger Knox: John Adams (done)
calvinpv: Simon Steen-Andersen (ongoing)
Kjetil Heggelund: Tristan Murail (scheduled next)

shirime: Trevor Wishart (in holding)
Red Terror: (waiting for choice)
calvinpv (Pierluigi Billone)
Enthusiast (waiting for choice)
Sangburd (Terry Riley)


----------



## mmsbls

I started Tristan Murail on the Exploring Contemporary Composers thread.

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (done)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (done)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (done)
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho (done)
Andolink: Per Nørgård (done)
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie (done)
silentio: Carl Vine (done)
arpeggio: Mark Camphouse (done)
mmsbls: Michael Torke (done)
Art Rock: John Corigliano (done)
schigolch: Toshio Hosokawa (done)
nathanb: Dmitri Kourliandski (done)
Madiel: Bernhard Lang (done)
shirime: Elena Rykova (done)
Josquin13: Magnus Lindberg (done)
PeterFromLA: Valentin Silvestrov (done)
Steve Mc: John WIlliams (done)
20centrfuge: Michel Van der Aa (done)
Lisztian: Brett Dean (done)
millionrainbows: Joseph Schwantner (done)
shirime: Panayiotis Kokoras (done)
Jacck: Lera Auerbach (done)
Kjetil Heggelund: Jörg Widmann (done)
Portamento: Tristan Perich (done)
wandelweisering: Michael Pisaro (done)
shirime: Natasha Barrett (done)
mmsbls: Georg Haas (done)
LezLee: Ross Edwards (done)
millionrainbows: Martin Amlin (done)
Kjetil Heggelund: Unsuk Chin (done)
Red Terror: György Kurtág (done)
schigolch: Steve Reich (done)
calvinpv: Dai Fujikura (done)
PeterFromLA: Pawel Szymanski (done)
Roger Knox: John Adams (done)
calvinpv: Simon Steen-Andersen (done)
Kjetil Heggelund: Tristan Murail (ongoing)
Sangburd (Terry Riley) (scheduled next

shirime: Trevor Wishart (in holding)
Red Terror: (waiting for choice)
calvinpv (Pierluigi Billone)
Enthusiast (waiting for choice)
mmsbls: Michael Nyman


----------



## mmsbls

I've arbitrarily decided that nominations should not come from the same person unless there have been at least 5 nominations after their last nomination. If there are no nominations from anyone who has not had a nomination in the past 5 selections, then I will select the person who has had the longest time between nominations.


----------



## mmsbls

I started Terry Riley on the Exploring Contemporary Composers thread.

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (done)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (done)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (done)
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho (done)
Andolink: Per Nørgård (done)
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie (done)
silentio: Carl Vine (done)
arpeggio: Mark Camphouse (done)
mmsbls: Michael Torke (done)
Art Rock: John Corigliano (done)
schigolch: Toshio Hosokawa (done)
nathanb: Dmitri Kourliandski (done)
Madiel: Bernhard Lang (done)
shirime: Elena Rykova (done)
Josquin13: Magnus Lindberg (done)
PeterFromLA: Valentin Silvestrov (done)
Steve Mc: John WIlliams (done)
20centrfuge: Michel Van der Aa (done)
Lisztian: Brett Dean (done)
millionrainbows: Joseph Schwantner (done)
shirime: Panayiotis Kokoras (done)
Jacck: Lera Auerbach (done)
Kjetil Heggelund: Jörg Widmann (done)
Portamento: Tristan Perich (done)
wandelweisering: Michael Pisaro (done)
shirime: Natasha Barrett (done)
mmsbls: Georg Haas (done)
LezLee: Ross Edwards (done)
millionrainbows: Martin Amlin (done)
Kjetil Heggelund: Unsuk Chin (done)
Red Terror: György Kurtág (done)
schigolch: Steve Reich (done)
calvinpv: Dai Fujikura (done)
PeterFromLA: Pawel Szymanski (done)
Roger Knox: John Adams (done)
calvinpv: Simon Steen-Andersen (done)
Kjetil Heggelund: Tristan Murail (done)
Sangburd (Terry Riley) (ongoing)
mmsbls: Michael Nyman (scheduled next)

calvinpv (Pierluigi Billone)
Red Terror: (waiting for choice)
Enthusiast (waiting for choice)
shirime: Trevor Wishart (in holding)


----------



## mmsbls

Anyone wishing to nominate contemporary composers, please do so. Please nominate one composer who does not appear in the list above. Some have nominated several composers, and I'm waiting for them to select one out of that list. If I don't hear, perhaps I'll select one out of their list rather than skip over them.


----------



## Enthusiast

Of my two choices I will select George Benjamin.


----------



## Lilijana

I'd love to nominate Stefan Prins, if that's okay


----------



## mmsbls

I started Michael Nyman on the Exploring Contemporary Composers thread.

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (done)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (done)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (done)
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho (done)
Andolink: Per Nørgård (done)
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie (done)
silentio: Carl Vine (done)
arpeggio: Mark Camphouse (done)
mmsbls: Michael Torke (done)
Art Rock: John Corigliano (done)
schigolch: Toshio Hosokawa (done)
nathanb: Dmitri Kourliandski (done)
Madiel: Bernhard Lang (done)
shirime: Elena Rykova (done)
Josquin13: Magnus Lindberg (done)
PeterFromLA: Valentin Silvestrov (done)
Steve Mc: John WIlliams (done)
20centrfuge: Michel Van der Aa (done)
Lisztian: Brett Dean (done)
millionrainbows: Joseph Schwantner (done)
shirime: Panayiotis Kokoras (done)
Jacck: Lera Auerbach (done)
Kjetil Heggelund: Jörg Widmann (done)
Portamento: Tristan Perich (done)
wandelweisering: Michael Pisaro (done)
shirime: Natasha Barrett (done)
mmsbls: Georg Haas (done)
LezLee: Ross Edwards (done)
millionrainbows: Martin Amlin (done)
Kjetil Heggelund: Unsuk Chin (done)
Red Terror: György Kurtág (done)
schigolch: Steve Reich (done)
calvinpv: Dai Fujikura (done)
PeterFromLA: Pawel Szymanski (done)
Roger Knox: John Adams (done)
calvinpv: Simon Steen-Andersen (done)
Kjetil Heggelund: Tristan Murail (done)
Sangburd (Terry Riley) (done)
mmsbls: Michael Nyman (ongoing)
Enthusiast: George Benjamin (scheduled next)
calvinpv: Pierluigi Billone
Composer Jess: Stefan Prins

Red Terror: (waiting for choice)


----------



## mmsbls

I started George Benjamin on the Exploring Contemporary Composers thread.

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (done)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (done)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (done)
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho (done)
Andolink: Per Nørgård (done)
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie (done)
silentio: Carl Vine (done)
arpeggio: Mark Camphouse (done)
mmsbls: Michael Torke (done)
Art Rock: John Corigliano (done)
schigolch: Toshio Hosokawa (done)
nathanb: Dmitri Kourliandski (done)
Madiel: Bernhard Lang (done)
shirime: Elena Rykova (done)
Josquin13: Magnus Lindberg (done)
PeterFromLA: Valentin Silvestrov (done)
Steve Mc: John WIlliams (done)
20centrfuge: Michel Van der Aa (done)
Lisztian: Brett Dean (done)
millionrainbows: Joseph Schwantner (done)
shirime: Panayiotis Kokoras (done)
Jacck: Lera Auerbach (done)
Kjetil Heggelund: Jörg Widmann (done)
Portamento: Tristan Perich (done)
wandelweisering: Michael Pisaro (done)
shirime: Natasha Barrett (done)
mmsbls: Georg Haas (done)
LezLee: Ross Edwards (done)
millionrainbows: Martin Amlin (done)
Kjetil Heggelund: Unsuk Chin (done)
Red Terror: György Kurtág (done)
schigolch: Steve Reich (done)
calvinpv: Dai Fujikura (done)
PeterFromLA: Pawel Szymanski (done)
Roger Knox: John Adams (done)
calvinpv: Simon Steen-Andersen (done)
Kjetil Heggelund: Tristan Murail (done)
Sangburd (Terry Riley) (done)
mmsbls: Michael Nyman (done)
Enthusiast: George Benjamin (ongoing)
calvinpv: Pierluigi Billone (scheduled next)
Composer Jess: Stefan Prins

Red Terror: (waiting for choice)


----------



## mmsbls

I started Pierluigi Billone on the Exploring Contemporary Composers thread.

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (done)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (done)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (done)
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho (done)
Andolink: Per Nørgård (done)
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie (done)
silentio: Carl Vine (done)
arpeggio: Mark Camphouse (done)
mmsbls: Michael Torke (done)
Art Rock: John Corigliano (done)
schigolch: Toshio Hosokawa (done)
nathanb: Dmitri Kourliandski (done)
Madiel: Bernhard Lang (done)
shirime: Elena Rykova (done)
Josquin13: Magnus Lindberg (done)
PeterFromLA: Valentin Silvestrov (done)
Steve Mc: John WIlliams (done)
20centrfuge: Michel Van der Aa (done)
Lisztian: Brett Dean (done)
millionrainbows: Joseph Schwantner (done)
shirime: Panayiotis Kokoras (done)
Jacck: Lera Auerbach (done)
Kjetil Heggelund: Jörg Widmann (done)
Portamento: Tristan Perich (done)
wandelweisering: Michael Pisaro (done)
shirime: Natasha Barrett (done)
mmsbls: Georg Haas (done)
LezLee: Ross Edwards (done)
millionrainbows: Martin Amlin (done)
Kjetil Heggelund: Unsuk Chin (done)
Red Terror: György Kurtág (done)
schigolch: Steve Reich (done)
calvinpv: Dai Fujikura (done)
PeterFromLA: Pawel Szymanski (done)
Roger Knox: John Adams (done)
calvinpv: Simon Steen-Andersen (done)
Kjetil Heggelund: Tristan Murail (done)
Sangburd (Terry Riley) (done)
mmsbls: Michael Nyman (done)
Enthusiast: George Benjamin (done)
calvinpv: Pierluigi Billone (ongoing)
Composer Jess: Stefan Prins (scheduled next)
Red Terror: Vyacheslav Artyomov


----------



## mmsbls

Since we're getting close to the end of our list, we need some more suggestions for contemporary composers. If you wish to nominate a composer, please suggest one name, and I'll add that name to the list in the order of nominations.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Am I allowed to come with a new suggestion? If so, Harrison Birtwistle! I recently unpacked a very nice orchestral cd and everybody should know about this composer! Unfortunately I didn't keep up in this thread. I had other and older music to catch up on.


----------



## mmsbls

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Am I allowed to come with a new suggestion? If so, Harrison Birtwistle! I recently unpacked a very nice orchestral cd and everybody should know about this composer! Unfortunately I didn't keep up in this thread. I had other and older music to catch up on.


Yes, I'll add Birtwistle when I update the list.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Can I nominate Richard Barrett (b. 1959, Wales)?


----------



## mmsbls

HenryPenfold said:


> Can I nominate Richard Barrett (b. 1959, Wales)?


Yes, I'll add him when I update the list.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

Can I nominate Missy Mazzoli (b. 1980)?


----------



## Duncan

On behalf of Canada...

Ana Sokolovic (b. 1968)


----------



## mmsbls

Duncan said:


> On behalf of Canada...
> 
> Ana Sokolovic
> 
> James O'Callaghan
> 
> Nicole Lizée
> 
> Bekah Simms
> 
> Jocelyn Morlock
> 
> Kelly-Marie Murphy
> 
> Andrew Staniland
> 
> Alexina Louie
> 
> Kati Agócs
> 
> Jacques Hetu
> 
> Ann Southam


Could you pick one composer from your list? Thanks.


----------



## Duncan

mmsbls said:


> Could you pick one composer from your list? Thanks.


My apologies... (Note to self - try scrolling further up the thread next time...)

Ana Sokolovic (b. 1968)


----------



## 20centrfuge

I'd like to suggest, if I may, Wolfgang Rihm. I don't see him already on the list.


----------



## PeterFromLA

I'd like to add Phillippe Manoury (b. 1952) to the list. I don't know much about his music, but I'm blown away by a relatively recent piece by him and am eager to hear more and to hear from those who can speak to his oeuvre.


----------



## calvinpv

PeterFromLA said:


> I'd like to add Phillippe Manoury (b. 1952) to the list. I don't know much about his music, but I'm blown away by a relatively recent piece by him and am eager to hear more and to hear from those who can speak to his oeuvre.


Philippe Manoury is very, very good. Great suggestion.


----------



## Lilijana

Looking forward to the upcoming composers!


----------



## mmsbls

I started Stefan Prins on the Exploring Contemporary Composers thread.

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (done)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (done)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (done)
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho (done)
Andolink: Per Nørgård (done)
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie (done)
silentio: Carl Vine (done)
arpeggio: Mark Camphouse (done)
mmsbls: Michael Torke (done)
Art Rock: John Corigliano (done)
schigolch: Toshio Hosokawa (done)
nathanb: Dmitri Kourliandski (done)
Madiel: Bernhard Lang (done)
shirime: Elena Rykova (done)
Josquin13: Magnus Lindberg (done)
PeterFromLA: Valentin Silvestrov (done)
Steve Mc: John WIlliams (done)
20centrfuge: Michel Van der Aa (done)
Lisztian: Brett Dean (done)
millionrainbows: Joseph Schwantner (done)
shirime: Panayiotis Kokoras (done)
Jacck: Lera Auerbach (done)
Kjetil Heggelund: Jörg Widmann (done)
Portamento: Tristan Perich (done)
wandelweisering: Michael Pisaro (done)
shirime: Natasha Barrett (done)
mmsbls: Georg Haas (done)
LezLee: Ross Edwards (done)
millionrainbows: Martin Amlin (done)
Kjetil Heggelund: Unsuk Chin (done)
Red Terror: György Kurtág (done)
schigolch: Steve Reich (done)
calvinpv: Dai Fujikura (done)
PeterFromLA: Pawel Szymanski (done)
Roger Knox: John Adams (done)
calvinpv: Simon Steen-Andersen (done)
Kjetil Heggelund: Tristan Murail (done)
Sangburd (Terry Riley) (done)
mmsbls: Michael Nyman (done)
Enthusiast: George Benjamin (done)
calvinpv: Pierluigi Billone (done)
Composer Jess: Stefan Prins (ongoing)
Red Terror: Vyacheslav Artyomov (scheduled next)
Kjetil Heggelund: Harrison Birtwistle
HenryPenfold: Richard Barrett
BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist: Missy Mazzoli
Duncan: Ana Sokolovic
20centrfuge: Wolfgang Rihm
PeterFromLA: Phillippe Manoury


----------



## mmsbls

I started Vyacheslav Artyomov on the Exploring Contemporary Composers thread.

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (done)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (done)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (done)
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho (done)
Andolink: Per Nørgård (done)
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie (done)
silentio: Carl Vine (done)
arpeggio: Mark Camphouse (done)
mmsbls: Michael Torke (done)
Art Rock: John Corigliano (done)
schigolch: Toshio Hosokawa (done)
nathanb: Dmitri Kourliandski (done)
Madiel: Bernhard Lang (done)
shirime: Elena Rykova (done)
Josquin13: Magnus Lindberg (done)
PeterFromLA: Valentin Silvestrov (done)
Steve Mc: John WIlliams (done)
20centrfuge: Michel Van der Aa (done)
Lisztian: Brett Dean (done)
millionrainbows: Joseph Schwantner (done)
shirime: Panayiotis Kokoras (done)
Jacck: Lera Auerbach (done)
Kjetil Heggelund: Jörg Widmann (done)
Portamento: Tristan Perich (done)
wandelweisering: Michael Pisaro (done)
shirime: Natasha Barrett (done)
mmsbls: Georg Haas (done)
LezLee: Ross Edwards (done)
millionrainbows: Martin Amlin (done)
Kjetil Heggelund: Unsuk Chin (done)
Red Terror: György Kurtág (done)
schigolch: Steve Reich (done)
calvinpv: Dai Fujikura (done)
PeterFromLA: Pawel Szymanski (done)
Roger Knox: John Adams (done)
calvinpv: Simon Steen-Andersen (done)
Kjetil Heggelund: Tristan Murail (done)
Sangburd (Terry Riley) (done)
mmsbls: Michael Nyman (done)
Enthusiast: George Benjamin (done)
calvinpv: Pierluigi Billone (done)
Composer Jess: Stefan Prins (done)
Red Terror: Vyacheslav Artyomov (ongoing)
Kjetil Heggelund: Harrison Birtwistle (scheduled next)
HenryPenfold: Richard Barrett
BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist: Missy Mazzoli
20centrfuge: Wolfgang Rihm
PeterFromLA: Phillippe Manoury

Postponed: Duncan: Ana Sokolovic


----------



## mmsbls

I started Harrison Birtwistle on the Exploring Contemporary Composers thread.

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (done)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (done)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (done)
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho (done)
Andolink: Per Nørgård (done)
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie (done)
silentio: Carl Vine (done)
arpeggio: Mark Camphouse (done)
mmsbls: Michael Torke (done)
Art Rock: John Corigliano (done)
schigolch: Toshio Hosokawa (done)
nathanb: Dmitri Kourliandski (done)
Madiel: Bernhard Lang (done)
shirime: Elena Rykova (done)
Josquin13: Magnus Lindberg (done)
PeterFromLA: Valentin Silvestrov (done)
Steve Mc: John WIlliams (done)
20centrfuge: Michel Van der Aa (done)
Lisztian: Brett Dean (done)
millionrainbows: Joseph Schwantner (done)
shirime: Panayiotis Kokoras (done)
Jacck: Lera Auerbach (done)
Kjetil Heggelund: Jörg Widmann (done)
Portamento: Tristan Perich (done)
wandelweisering: Michael Pisaro (done)
shirime: Natasha Barrett (done)
mmsbls: Georg Haas (done)
LezLee: Ross Edwards (done)
millionrainbows: Martin Amlin (done)
Kjetil Heggelund: Unsuk Chin (done)
Red Terror: György Kurtág (done)
schigolch: Steve Reich (done)
calvinpv: Dai Fujikura (done)
PeterFromLA: Pawel Szymanski (done)
Roger Knox: John Adams (done)
calvinpv: Simon Steen-Andersen (done)
Kjetil Heggelund: Tristan Murail (done)
Sangburd (Terry Riley) (done)
mmsbls: Michael Nyman (done)
Enthusiast: George Benjamin (done)
calvinpv: Pierluigi Billone (done)
Composer Jess: Stefan Prins (done)
Red Terror: Vyacheslav Artyomov (done)
Kjetil Heggelund: Harrison Birtwistle (ongoing)
HenryPenfold: Richard Barrett (scheduled next)
BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist: Missy Mazzoli
20centrfuge: Wolfgang Rihm
PeterFromLA: Phillippe Manoury

Postponed: Duncan: Ana Sokolovic


----------



## mmsbls

I started Richard Barrett on the Exploring Contemporary Composers thread.

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (done)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (done)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (done)
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho (done)
Andolink: Per Nørgård (done)
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie (done)
silentio: Carl Vine (done)
arpeggio: Mark Camphouse (done)
mmsbls: Michael Torke (done)
Art Rock: John Corigliano (done)
schigolch: Toshio Hosokawa (done)
nathanb: Dmitri Kourliandski (done)
Madiel: Bernhard Lang (done)
shirime: Elena Rykova (done)
Josquin13: Magnus Lindberg (done)
PeterFromLA: Valentin Silvestrov (done)
Steve Mc: John WIlliams (done)
20centrfuge: Michel Van der Aa (done)
Lisztian: Brett Dean (done)
millionrainbows: Joseph Schwantner (done)
shirime: Panayiotis Kokoras (done)
Jacck: Lera Auerbach (done)
Kjetil Heggelund: Jörg Widmann (done)
Portamento: Tristan Perich (done)
wandelweisering: Michael Pisaro (done)
shirime: Natasha Barrett (done)
mmsbls: Georg Haas (done)
LezLee: Ross Edwards (done)
millionrainbows: Martin Amlin (done)
Kjetil Heggelund: Unsuk Chin (done)
Red Terror: György Kurtág (done)
schigolch: Steve Reich (done)
calvinpv: Dai Fujikura (done)
PeterFromLA: Pawel Szymanski (done)
Roger Knox: John Adams (done)
calvinpv: Simon Steen-Andersen (done)
Kjetil Heggelund: Tristan Murail (done)
Sangburd (Terry Riley) (done)
mmsbls: Michael Nyman (done)
Enthusiast: George Benjamin (done)
calvinpv: Pierluigi Billone (done)
Composer Jess: Stefan Prins (done)
Red Terror: Vyacheslav Artyomov (done)
Kjetil Heggelund: Harrison Birtwistle (done)
HenryPenfold: Richard Barrett (ongoing)
BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist: Missy Mazzoli (scheduled next)
20centrfuge: Wolfgang Rihm
PeterFromLA: Phillippe Manoury


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Richard Barrett* (b.December 1959)

The first composition of Richard Barrett that I came across some years back, is '_*Vanity*_' 1990-94 (for orchestra, sax, percussion, 2 pianos, bass guitar and strings)

It is a large orchestral work of 3 seamless movements. The music is at turns fierce, melancholic, broody, muscular and sensitive. The textures and sonorities that Barrett produces are both challenging and gorgeous. Although it's best to just listen to the piece and find out for oneself, as pointers, I would say that one might think of Wolfgang Rihm, Harrison Birtwistle, Luigi Nono or even Helmut Lachenmann.

In under 30 minutes, it is a rollercoaster of beautiful ensemble highs and further highs, bewitching orchestral writing and an utterly mesmerising soundscape.

I would strongly recommend it as a starter for anyone wanting to get to know this incredibly interesting and wholly underestimated and almost neglected living composer (he only turned 60 at the end of last year).

Here is an interesting essay written by Barrett on this composition - https://richardbarrettmusic.com/VanityAnalysis.html


----------



## mmsbls

I started Missy Mazzoli on the Exploring Contemporary Composers thread.

Tulse: Sofia Gubaidulina (done)
mmsbls: Hans Abrahamsen (done)
schigolch: Salvatore Sciarrino (done)
Balthazar: Frederic Rzewski (done)
Art Rock: Kalevi Aho (done)
Haydn man: Philip Glass (done)
Melvin: Kamran Ince (done)
eugeneonagain: Chiayu Hsu (done)
Malx: James MacMillan (done)
20centrfuge: Thomas Ades (done)
LezLee: Marjan Mozetich (done)
Portamento: Kaija Saariaho (done)
Andolink: Per Nørgård (done)
PeterFromLA: Marc-Andre Dalbavie (done)
silentio: Carl Vine (done)
arpeggio: Mark Camphouse (done)
mmsbls: Michael Torke (done)
Art Rock: John Corigliano (done)
schigolch: Toshio Hosokawa (done)
nathanb: Dmitri Kourliandski (done)
Madiel: Bernhard Lang (done)
shirime: Elena Rykova (done)
Josquin13: Magnus Lindberg (done)
PeterFromLA: Valentin Silvestrov (done)
Steve Mc: John WIlliams (done)
20centrfuge: Michel Van der Aa (done)
Lisztian: Brett Dean (done)
millionrainbows: Joseph Schwantner (done)
shirime: Panayiotis Kokoras (done)
Jacck: Lera Auerbach (done)
Kjetil Heggelund: Jörg Widmann (done)
Portamento: Tristan Perich (done)
wandelweisering: Michael Pisaro (done)
shirime: Natasha Barrett (done)
mmsbls: Georg Haas (done)
LezLee: Ross Edwards (done)
millionrainbows: Martin Amlin (done)
Kjetil Heggelund: Unsuk Chin (done)
Red Terror: György Kurtág (done)
schigolch: Steve Reich (done)
calvinpv: Dai Fujikura (done)
PeterFromLA: Pawel Szymanski (done)
Roger Knox: John Adams (done)
calvinpv: Simon Steen-Andersen (done)
Kjetil Heggelund: Tristan Murail (done)
Sangburd (Terry Riley) (done)
mmsbls: Michael Nyman (done)
Enthusiast: George Benjamin (done)
calvinpv: Pierluigi Billone (done)
Composer Jess: Stefan Prins (done)
Red Terror: Vyacheslav Artyomov (done)
Kjetil Heggelund: Harrison Birtwistle (done)
HenryPenfold: Richard Barrett (done)
BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist: Missy Mazzoli (ongoing)
20centrfuge: Wolfgang Rihm (scheduled next)
PeterFromLA: Phillippe Manoury


----------



## mmsbls

This thread has had significant participation for some composers and very little for others. I have been rather busy over the past few weeks, but hopefully that's changed. I realize there will be more interest for some composers, but I'm wondering if there could be a simple way to increase participation.

If people have thoughts about what would potentially increase their or others' participation, please let me know.


----------



## 20centrfuge

mmsbls said:


> This thread has had significant participation for some composers and very little for others. I have been rather busy over the past few weeks, but hopefully that's changed. I realize there will be more interest for some composers, but I'm wondering if there could be a simple way to increase participation.
> 
> If people have thoughts about what would potentially increase their or others' participation, please let me know.


I think sometimes I feel overwhelmed or feel too lazy (being honest) in knowing where to start to begin exploring. My thought would be to list the composer and then list *3 key works*. This would help to focus the the discussion and maybe be a catalyst. We could also have different people present each weeks composer - a little bio, and list personal favorites.

Just some thoughts


----------



## mmsbls

20centrfuge said:


> I think sometimes I feel overwhelmed or feel too lazy (being honest) in knowing where to start to begin exploring. My thought would be to list the composer and then list *3 key works*. This would help to focus the the discussion and maybe be a catalyst. We could also have different people present each weeks composer - a little bio, and list personal favorites.
> 
> Just some thoughts


Thanks, the idea of listing key works would be great. This project is a bit different from others in that the member who suggests a composer has not been requested to list works or begin the discussion. I try to inform those members when their suggested composer is ongoing in the other thread, but no one is required to participate.

I will try to be a bit more proactive in getting lists for each composer before I start them in the other thread, but that will depend on getting assistance from those who nominate.

Speaking of requesting key works, you are next with Wolfgang Rihm. Do you have suggested works that can be posted when I start Rihm in a couple of weeks?


----------



## vincula

I don't think Peteris Vasks has been included yet. For example, Violin concerto "Distant light", viola Concerto, String Symphony "Voices". Some og his choral work too. Gidon Kremer/Kremerata Baltica's on Teldec's a good place to start. BIS has issued a few great albums too.

Regards,

Vincula

PS. I adore Gubaidulina. Even his string quartet with rubber balls :lol:


----------



## 20centrfuge

mmsbls said:


> Thanks, the idea of listing key works would be great. This project is a bit different from others in that the member who suggests a composer has not been requested to list works or begin the discussion. I try to inform those members when their suggested composer is ongoing in the other thread, but no one is required to participate.
> 
> I will try to be a bit more proactive in getting lists for each composer before I start them in the other thread, but that will depend on getting assistance from those who nominate.
> 
> Speaking of requesting key works, you are next with Wolfgang Rihm. Do you have suggested works that can be posted when I start Rihm in a couple of weeks?


Crap, I just read this, but Jagden und Formen, Phantom und Eskapade, and String Quartet #12 are a few that come to mind


----------

